# Boardwichteln 2018



## bombe20 (24. Oktober 2018)

ich habe keine ahnung, welchen anklang diese idee hier findet. wir sind nur noch ein paar hanseln, die regelmäßig schreiben.
die idee ist folgende: boardies beschenken sich zu weihnachtszeit gegenseitig und präsentieren ihr geschenk in wort und bild. dazu müßte die redaktion ein anmeldesystem entwickeln, termine stezen und per zufall die partner auswählen. wert, inkl. versand, sollte einen bestimmten preis nicht überschreiten. 15-20€ halte ich für angemessen. wer nicht versendet, dessen renommee wird restlos eingestapft werden .

hat jemand interesse und lohnt es die redaktion zu informieren?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2018)

Finde ich Klasse, ich wäre auch gewissermaßen dabei, obgleich ein gewisses Vertrauen gegenüber den Teilnehmern vorhanden sein müsste. Allerdings schiebt man ja alles schlechte vor solch gute Absichten, von daher empfinde ich es als positives Signal, auch sowas mal zu probieren.

Sollte ich Kati als Partner ziehen, schicke ich ihm einen Pullover vom DAFV mit Unterschrift von Matze Koch.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

"obgleich ein gewisses Vertrauen gegenüber den Teilnehmern vorhanden sein müsste"
du hast ein impressum, mein lieber.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> "obgleich ein gewisses Vertrauen gegenüber den Teilnehmern vorhanden sein müsste"
> du hast ein impressum, mein lieber.



Ich muss auch eines haben, leider alternativlos. Ich meinte auch vielmehr, dass gerade bei solchen Aktionen immer wieder erst die negativen Auswirkungen und alles zerkaut werden. Man könnte es auch einfach mal riskieren. Ich wäre diesem Versuch durchaus offen gegenüber. Als Community sollte man andere Wege gehen, eben solche. Ein sehr guter Vorschlag, den du eingebrachst hast, wie ich finde.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

natürlich sollten die teilnehmer die vereinbarung eingehen, mit der adresse keinen schindluder zu begehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> natürlich sollten die teilnehmer die vereinbarung eingehen, mit der adresse keinen schindluder zu begehen.



Es ist ja nicht nur die Adresse, manche Leute würden sich auch reichlich beschenken lassen ohne dem Gegenwert nachzukommen. Dieses Risiko würde ich aber als Absender eingehen, zumal die von dir genannte Summe auch kein Hals und Einbruch wäre. Einfach nur um Geschlossenheit zu symbolsieren würde mir solch eine Aktion schon ein wirklicher Genuß sein. Je nach Gusto kann man da richtig tolle Dinge draus machen. Dieses Jahr beschenken wir uns, nächstes Jahr dann eine Jugendstiftung oder dergleichen. Wieso nicht?


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr beschenken wir uns, nächstes Jahr dann eine Jugendstiftung oder dergleichen.


so ist der gedanke. gute nacht allen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> so ist der gedanke. gute nacht allen.



Gute Nacht.


----------



## Naish82 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bin ich jetzt im falschen Film Bzw Forum, oder gab es So etwas nicht die letzten 5 Jahre auch schon?!


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sollte ich Kati als Partner ziehen, schicke ich ihm einen Pullover vom DAFV mit Unterschrift von Matze Koch.


Der würde sich über Gummi Latschen viel mehr freuen!


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2018)

Also, ich finde Die Idee auch prima, warum nicht? Gibt sicher auch ein großes Hallo und Hin und her, eben sehr anglerboardig.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Oktober 2018)

Find ich auch gut  !


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin ihr Wichtel,

da würde ich doch glatt mal mitmachen
(noch nie gemacht)

lg
Euer Wichtelmännchen


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab auch noch nie gewichtelt. Finde die Idee gut und wäre auch gerne dabei.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Idee - wär Ich glatt dabei. 

Die Redaktion mit einzubeziehen ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich - sowas lässt sich auch als Aktion von und mit Boardies durchführen.


----------



## Xianeli (25. Oktober 2018)

Gibt im Internet bestimmt kostenlose Paarungsgeneratoren die nach dem Zufallsprinzip wählen. Somit auch unter uns umsetzbar. 

Wäre jedenfalls dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich find die Idee auch sehr gut. Das lässt sich ja alles ganz gut regeln. Muss halt nur einer den Hut aufhaben und die Aktion lenken. @bombe20?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. Oktober 2018)

Die Idee ist super! Wir (also die Redaktion) würden sicher auch gerne daran teilnehmen. Das Ganze ließe sich dann natürlich noch groß über die Startseite und Facebook aufziehen. Können wir  machen, wenn gewünscht. Oder man hält es kleiner und übersichtlicher...
Wie gesagt - Idee ist klasse. Wir möchten hier aber jetzt nicht ein- oder vorgreifen... Sammelt erstmal weiter Eure Ideen/Vorstellungen. 
Sofern sich jedoch der Wunsch nach redaktioneller Tätigkeit hier entwickelt, kann ich gerne wieder eingreifen und unterstützen.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2018)

Mein Tipp: Einfach machen und Punkt. Wenn man da alle erst senfen lassen will, wirds Ostern und es ist noch nix passiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wichteln  finde ich gut. Würde ich auch gern teilnehmen.


----------



## Bilch (25. Oktober 2018)

Eine Idee, die verbindet. Ich bin auch gerne dabei. Jedoch wohne ich nicht in Deutschland was die Versandkosten etwas erhöht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Oktober 2018)

Klingt sehr interessant. Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine Idee, die verbindet. Ich bin auch gerne dabei. Jedoch wohne ich nicht in Deutschland was die Versandkosten etwas erhöht.


Moin,
und man darf ja auch kein Absender mit drauf-schreiben-----------------Versandkosten sind nun mal.

aber der briefstemmpel könnte Dich verraten)))


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aber der briefstemmpel könnte Dich verraten)))



Brief ... stempel??? Ich dachte da an große Pakete ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Brief ... stempel??? Ich dachte da an große Pakete ...



Ich hab noch ne alte Köderfischreuse, wohin diese geht wäre ja jetzt schon mal geklärt.


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2018)

Find ich auch eine gute Idee! Immer her mit die Geschenke! Und olles Gerödel liegt ja genug rum im Keller ;P
Ohne Quatsch - ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing
Trimmi Berlin

Daci
Bombe 20
Zocker
Minimax
Bilch

Nobbi
Xianeli
Die Liste können wir ja namentlich schon mal erweitern, um den Kreis der Interessenten festzuhalten. Einfach Copy-Paste und hinzufügen, wenn jemand dazustößt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

ich bleibe bei der Nr. 8--------------------------hatte die mal als junger Mann ---------ABBA die Hamburger 8))))


----------



## Xianeli (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich war ebenfalls mit von der Partie


----------



## Xianeli (25. Oktober 2018)

Hab da noch eine Frage:

Wird so gelost das niemand weiß von wem sein Paket kam oder ? Wäre ja bei einer Paarweisen Auslosung nicht möglich. Dann wüsste ich ja von wem das Paket kommt


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

MOIN Bombe 20,

lool ---jetzt hast büschen Arbeit  ))


----------



## Xianeli (25. Oktober 2018)

Noch ist die Anzahl ja beschaulich. Wenn es Grundschulen mit 30 Kindern hinbekommen dann sollten wir das doch auch schaffen oder ?

Sollten es zu viele Teilnehmer werden kann man notfalls auch aufteilen und jemand weiteres hilft oder die Anzahl Word reglementiert ( kennen wir Angler uns doch gut mit aus mit Selbstreglementierung)


----------



## KadeTTHH (25. Oktober 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Noch ist die Anzahl ja beschaulich. Wenn es Grundschulen mit 30 Kindern hinbekommen dann sollten wir das doch auch schaffen oder ?
> 
> Sollten es zu viele Teilnehmer werden kann man notfalls auch aufteilen und jemand weiteres hilft oder die Anzahl Word reglementiert ( kennen wir Angler uns doch gut mit aus mit Selbstreglementierung)


---------------wir werden 30 bekloppte werden die hoffen das,daß paket ankommt, ohne absender))))


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Oktober 2018)

Erstellt euch doch online eine Liste. Das geht beispielsweise hiermit: https://www.yourlist.de/
Wenn die Liste angelegt ist, dann kann sich da jeder mit Benutzernamen eintragen. Dann könnt ihr ja auch gleich durchnummerieren und anhand der Nummern dann die Wichtelpartner ziehen. Per Zufallsgenerator dann später. Oder so


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2018)

Sagt einfach Bescheid, wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## JottU (25. Oktober 2018)

Gute Idee, würde wohl mitmachen.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

puh, dass kommt davon, wenn man bierseelig zu später stunde im forum unterwegs ist.
das schöne am wichteln in einer community ist, dass sich die wichtel mit dem profil des partners auseinandersetzen müßen um vorlieben und interessen herauszufinden. der inhalt des wichtelpäckchens muß nicht zwingend mit dem angeln zu tun haben, sondern kann auch andere überraschungen bereithalten.

da die idee doch anklang gefunden hat, habe ich mal im netz gestöbert und bin auf den onlinewichtel gestoßen. wenn die angelegenheit doch so einfach wie beschrieben sein sollte ergeben sich doch einige probleme.

rein hypothetisch:
-der anmeldezeitraum ist vom 1.11. bis 30.11. - user hinterlegen namen und adresse und email
-am 1.12. wählt der wichtelbot die partner und versendet die daten des zu beschenkenden an den wichtel
-user haben bis zum 20.12. zeit ihr wichtelpäckchen zu versenden (selbstverpflichtung)
-in der nachfolgenden zeit können sich die beschenkten in wort und bild beim wichtel bedanken
-so der plan

probleme:
sollte das wichteln auf die startseite gehoben werden, müßte das wichteln in einem bereich des forums stattfinden, das nur registrierten usern zugänglich ist, die mindestens drei (?) monate angemeldet sind, um missbrauch auszuschließen. ist das mit der neuen forensoftware möglich, solch einen bereich zu schaffen?

was ist mit unseren angelfreunden aus östereich und der schweiz? ich habe keine ahnung, ob das oben verlinkte system in der postverteilermaske, es steht da, man könne diese wählen, deren postsystem mitmacht. evtl. müßte man sie ausschließen.

es ist keine sanktion bei selbstverschuldetem nichtversenden möglich, auch nicht, wenn fantastic fishing seinen patentierten taschenwärmer versendet.

sieht jemand noch weitere probleme bzw. ist hier ein it- oder datenbank-crack unter uns, der sich den onlinewichtel einmal näher ansehen könnte, ob er unseren anforderungen genügt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

unter PN -----------die Adressen und Nr. an ein Schiedsrichter/IN

und du bekommst Dein Wichtel.

würde das gehen?


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

einfacher:
die paarweise idee finde ich besser und einfach händelbarer. sind alle die teilnehmen wollen damit einverstanden, dass eins meiner kinder die glücksfee spielt und sich die wichtelpartner über pn die adressen austauschen? das ende der anmeldung würde ich auf den 31.11. legen und am 1.12. die wichtelpartner posten. danke rebecca für den tipp.

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann (?)
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20

ja nobbi, ich bin ein ziemlicher idiot!


----------



## Tricast (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei mit der Nr. 18. Solch einen Blödsinn  muß man einfach unterstützen!

Tricast


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2018)

Super Idee.
Würd auch gern teilnehmen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

und das frage-zeichen wech!

Frauen mögen das.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz

unterstützt mich bei der liste, damit wir niemand vergessen. ich gehe heute früh ins bett.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2018)

Du kannst auch einfach nacheinander ziehen, und jeder beschenkt den, der über ihm auf der Liste steht.  Der erste beschenkt den letzten. Ich finde die Pärchen nicht so sexy.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

PN ist raus Nr. 4

bin mal kurz wech aufer See


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 Testudo
19 Tricast
20 Xianeli


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach nacheinander ziehen, und jeder beschenkt den, der über ihm auf der Liste steht.  Der erste beschenkt den letzten. Ich finde die Pärchen nicht so sexy.


geht auch. gefällt mir sogar besser.

@Christian.Siegler
bitte nicht auf die startseite, sonst fahre ich das ding mit meinen organisatorischen fähigkeiten vor den baum!


----------



## Xianeli (25. Oktober 2018)

Punkt 1:

Ich finde es sollte nicht bekannt sein von wem man das Paket bekommen hat. Das macht meiner Meinung nach einen großen Teil aus beim wichteln. Mag evtl einfacher sein aber da finde gibt es auch andere Lösungen.
z.b.: deine Tochter zieht in einer Reihe die Namen, ergibt dann a,b,c,d,e...
e beschenkt dann d, d beschenkt c, c beschenkt b, b beschenkt a und a beschenkt e.
Adressen bekommst du per PN und versendest nur sie Anschrift des Empfängers an den jeweiligen Wichtel.

Das wäre noch eine Option

Punkt 2:

Mich will wohl niemand dabei haben wenn ich in jeder Liste vergessen werde 

Danke Testudo. Sehe ich auch so ( hätte vorher den Thread aktualisieren sollen )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2018)

So du bist in der Liste, und ja das sollte zunächst anonymisiert werden.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 Testudo
19 Xianeli

tricast war schon als 16 gelistet. sorry xianeli, dass war keine absicht. das ist der nachteil, wenn man das händisch macht. ich habe deinen zweiten post im thread übersehen.
dein vorschlag setzt aber auch voraus, dass alle teilnehmer mir ihre adresse anvertrauen um diese separat an den wichtel zu versenden. wenn das gewünscht ist um den wichtel geheim zu halten, gebe ich natürlich mein wort keinen schindluder mit den adressen zu treiben und diese nach beendigung der aktion zu löschen.
ich selbst habe schon einige male an community-wichteln teilgenommen und habe immer meinen absender auf das päckchen geschrieben. grund dafür ist, dass ich viel herzblut in den inhalt gesteckt habe und einen verlust vorbeugen wollte. das vertrauen ist auf beide seiten verteilt.


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?members/nobbi1962.97505/
> dein vorschlag setzt aber auch voraus, dass alle teilnehmer mir ihre adresse anvertrauen um diese separat an den wichtel zu versenden. wenn das gewünscht ist um den wichtel geheim zu halten, gebe ich natürlich mein wort keinen schindluder mit den adressen zu treiben und diese nach beendigung der aktion zu löschen.
> ich selbst habe schon einige male an community-wichteln teilgenommen und habe immer meinen absender auf das päckchen geschrieben. grund dafür ist, dass ich viel herzblut in den inhalt gesteckt habe und einen verlust vorbeugen wollte. das vertrauen ist auf beide seiten verteilt.



Vielen Dank das Du das initiert hast und das ganze gräßliche Hin und her auf Dich nimmst. Ich find das sehr cool. Übrigens glaube ich das eine weitgehende Trennung von Boardnamen und Klarnamen das ganze noch lustiger Macht. Denn ich würde mein Päckchen ja nur an Hans Mustermann schicken, und nicht wissen dass ich es an Pikemaster2000, den größten Raubfischangler des ganzen Boardes schicke. Und umgekehrt würde er nicht wissen, das das Päckchen von Michael Beispiel in Wahrheit von Minimax stammt. Das gäbe ein großes Hallo, vor allem wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Unboxing Abend finden könnten!
hg
Minimax


----------



## bombe20 (26. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das gäbe ein großes Hallo, vor allem wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Unboxing Abend finden könnten!


das ist schwer möglich. ich selbst habe mit meine wichtelpäcken immer unter den weihnachtsbaum gelegt, auch wenn diese vorher kamen. innerhalb einer familie nehmen diese immer den letzten platz ein. das ist keine abwertung, aber zu weihnachten haben kinder einfach vorrang und von denen habe ich mehr als genug.

wir werden unser wichteln schon schaukeln.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Ich würde auch noch gerne mitmachen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> @Christian.Siegler
> bitte nicht auf die startseite, sonst fahre ich das ding mit meinen organisatorischen fähigkeiten vor den baum!


Alles klar. Kein Thema...


----------



## Seele (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja dann mach ich halt auch mit


----------



## glavoc (29. Oktober 2018)

ja auch ich will mitmachen - finde es eine Bombenidee bombe2.0 
grüßle


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 @Testudo 
19 Xianeli

20 @Forelle74
21 @Seele
22 @glavoc


----------



## Bilch (29. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Übrigens glaube ich das eine weitgehende Trennung von Boardnamen und Klarnamen das ganze noch lustiger Macht. Denn ich würde mein Päckchen ja nur an Hans Mustermann schicken, und nicht wissen dass ich es an Pikemaster2000, den größten Raubfischangler des ganzen Boardes schicke. Und umgekehrt würde er nicht wissen, das das Päckchen von Michael Beispiel in Wahrheit von Minimax stammt ...



Einerseits würde die ganze Sache so noch interessanter sein, an der anderen Seite hat man aber keine Möglichkeit die Vorlieben des Anderen herauszufinden. Trotzdem unterstütze ich diesen Vorschlag


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin Du *Wichtelmännchen,   ;-)

wann ist Ende mit Anmeldung?
und ein snell her mit mein wichtel .

lg nobbi (muß mich doch büschen schlau machen)*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es gerade gut, mich mit der Person auseinander zusetzen und natürlich möchte man auch was ins Paket packen, über das sich der Empfänger auch freut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2018)

oder so,
war Freitag noch bei Moritz drin im Laden, da gibbt keine Pink Angeltasche!

z.b. für Rebecca.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *und ein snell her mit mein wichtel*


nobbi, du hast wohl den räucherfisch auf eis schon versandfertig?

die eigentliche idee war ja gewesen, dass wichteln an die ab-redaktion heranzutragen, da sie ja durch die aktuelle softwareumstellung eh mit fachleuten in egem kontakt stehen, um das ganze evtl. automatisiert zu bewerkstelligen. daher macht mir die lange zeitspanne etwas sorge, aber sei's drum.

da unser wichteln eng mit dem weihnachtsfest in verbindung stehen soll, ist folgender grober zeitplan von mir vorgesehen:
- die anmeldung bleibt bis etwa in die letzte novemberwoche offen
- jeder wichtelteilnehmer erhält dann eine separate aufforderung, mir seine adresse zu übermitteln (neu unterhaltung, alt pn)
- in der zwischenzeit werde ich die wichtelpartner im losverfahren zuordnen
- in der folge wird jeder wichtel anfang dezember die adresse seines wichtelpartners zugesendet bekommen
- ich denke die zeit ist dann ausreichend, um bis spätestens zum 20. dezember ein wichelpäckchen auf den weg zu schicken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> nobbi, du hast wohl den räucherfisch auf eis schon versandfertig?
> 
> die eigentliche idee war ja gewesen, dass wichteln an die ab-redaktion heranzutragen, da sie ja durch die aktuelle softwareumstellung eh mit fachleuten in egem kontakt stehen, um das ganze evtl. automatisiert zu bewerkstelligen. daher macht mir die lange zeitspanne etwas sorge, aber sei's drum.
> 
> ...



Hi, finde ich ein guter Vorschlag, jedoch finde ich den 20.12. zu spät. Es ist bereits sehr knapp, und vielleicht nimmt auch jemand mit einem weiteren Versandbestätigung daran teil, oder es fährt jemand in den Urlaub.

Ich würde grundsätzlich zunächst Mitglieder aus dem EU Ausland nicht ausschließen,  das Päckchen kostet auch kein Vermögen, wenn es nach Österreich geht.

Wenn du irgendwie Hilfe brauchst gib Bescheid, ich hab auch immer mal etwas Zeit über.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2018)

bisher ist alles gut und überschaubar, frank.
der 20.12. sollte die absolute deadline innerhalb deutschlands sein. auslosen und versenden der wichteladressen sollte ich in der letzten novenmberwoche hinbekommen.
ich habe vorhin christian siegler geschrieben, weitere informationen folgen.


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2018)

Super bis her wäre auch dabei....
Bräuchte nur noch Informationen über den Ablauf...
Bitte eintragen.


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 @Testudo 
19 Xianeli
20 @Forelle74
21 @Seele
22 @glavoc
23 phirania

erledigt.


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Bräuchte nur noch Informationen über den Ablauf.





bombe20 schrieb:


> wert, inkl. versand, sollte einen bestimmten preis nicht überschreiten. 15-20€ halte ich für angemessen.





bombe20 schrieb:


> da unser wichteln eng mit dem weihnachtsfest in verbindung stehen soll, ist folgender grober zeitplan von mir vorgesehen:
> - die anmeldung bleibt bis etwa in die letzte novemberwoche offen
> - jeder wichtelteilnehmer erhält dann eine separate aufforderung, mir seine adresse zu übermitteln (neu unterhaltung, alt pn)
> - in der zwischenzeit werde ich die wichtelpartner im losverfahren zuordnen
> ...


----------



## Bilch (30. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> nobbi, du hast wohl den räucherfisch auf eis schon versandfertig?
> 
> die eigentliche idee war ja gewesen, dass wichteln an die ab-redaktion heranzutragen, da sie ja durch die aktuelle softwareumstellung eh mit fachleuten in egem kontakt stehen, um das ganze evtl. automatisiert zu bewerkstelligen. daher macht mir die lange zeitspanne etwas sorge, aber sei's drum.
> 
> ...



Super! Nur eine Frage. Sollten die Partner sich gegenseitig ein Päckchen schicken, oder schickt z.B. Minimax ein Päckchen Testudo, Testudo weiter Nobbi usw.?



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich würde grundsätzlich zunächst Mitglieder aus dem EU Ausland nicht ausschließen,  das Päckchen kostet auch kein Vermögen, wenn es nach Österreich.



Dann bleibe ich dabei


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2018)

Man könnte ja wenn's mehr Österreicher zum Beispiel sind die in einen Lostopf packen, dann ist das mit dem Versand kein Problem. Man sollte wenigstens eine Tracking Nummer bei DHL haben, denn da kommen öfter mal Pakete nicht an. 

Ich würde auch nicht gegenseitig das Päckchen austauschen, dann weiß ja jeder gleich wer einem was schickt. Macht die Sache doch spannender.


----------



## nostradamus (30. Oktober 2018)

hi,
ich finde die sache echt gut und würde auch mitmachen! 

Anregung:
Event. macht es sinn, dass man die sachen nach den vorlieben des anderen wählt... 

gruß
mario


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 @Testudo
19 Xianeli
20 @Forelle74
21 Seele
22 @glavoc
23 phirania
24 nostradamus


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

atzventzkalender )))  wir sind schon 24 Wichtel.

lg nobbi


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

@Bilch 
es wurde gewünscht, das der wichtel nur die adresse seines wichtelpartners zugesandt bekommt, um die spannung zu erhöhen. die paarweise zuordnung hätte mir einiges einfacher gemacht, aber die jetzige lösung finde ich auch besser.

wie wir das mit den östereichern und evtl. schweizern machen, weiß ich noch nicht. es wird schon seinen grund haben, warum diese in anderen wichtelaktionen jeweils in einen topf gepackt werden. andererseits gehe ich davon aus, dass auch ein in deutschland abgeschicktes päckchen seinen empfänger in östereich oder der schweiz finden wird und umhekehrt, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas länger dauert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

………..alle in ein topf.

wenn ich einen östereich oder einen schweizerwichtel bekomme, dann ist das halt so!!!


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Anregung: Event. macht es sinn, dass man die sachen nach den vorlieben des anderen wählt.


dazu müßte man den nickname des wichtelpartners kennen. bei unserer wichtelaktion soll aber lediglich die empfängeradresse an den wichtel übersandt werden. daher kann der inhalt auch eine mischung von regionalem, selbstgemachtem, blödsinnigen und angeln sein. es steht somit jedem frei, womit er seinem partner eine freude macht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> dazu müßte man den nickname des wichtelpartners kennen. bei unserer wichtelaktion soll aber lediglich die empfängeradresse an den wichtel übersandt werden. daher kann der inhalt auch eine mischung von regionalem, selbstgemachtem, blödsinnigen und angeln sein. es steht somit jedem frei, womit er seinem partner eine freude macht.


und wenn ihr könnt...……...mit bilder an weihnachten oder darüber hinaus hier mit einem Satz berichten.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit einem Satz berichten.


da kann man sich schon etwas mehr mühe geben, als sich mit einem satz bei seinem wichtel zu bedanken. genauso gut kann auch der wichtel ein nettes briefchen oder eine karte mit in das päckchen legen.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und wenn ihr könnt...……...mit bilder an weihnachten oder darüber hinaus hier mit einem Satz berichten.


Na das hoffe ich doch mal. Unbedingt ...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> oder so,
> war Freitag noch bei Moritz drin im Laden, da gibbt keine Pink Angeltasche!
> 
> z.b. für Rebecca.



Da hast du genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Ich angel auch nur auf pinke Karpfen und pinke Barsche. Und ich bin der festen Überzeugung: Einhörner gibt´s wirklich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> dazu müßte man den nickname des wichtelpartners kennen. bei unserer wichtelaktion soll aber lediglich die empfängeradresse an den wichtel übersandt werden. daher kann der inhalt auch eine mischung von regionalem, selbstgemachtem, blödsinnigen und angeln sein. es steht somit jedem frei, womit er seinem partner eine freude macht.



Gerade die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Beschenkten finde ich wichtig und kann unserem Forum nur gut tun.

Einfach nur ein unpersönliches Präsentation verschicken fände ich schade.


----------



## Xianeli (31. Oktober 2018)

Kann man ja mit einer Herausforderung verknüpfen ala... poste in einem separaten Wichtelthread einen maßigen Fisch mit den geschenkten Kleinteilen z.b  bekomme ich Raubfischzeug muss ich mich darin üben mal einen Fisch zu fangen xD  
Raubfischcounter: 0 ( Nur auf made mal paar Barsche aber das war's)


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2018)

... Das Geschenk besteht aber aus angelsachen..


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kann man ja mit einer Herausforderung verknüpfen ala... poste in einem separaten Wichtelthread einen maßigen Fisch mit den geschenkten Kleinteilen z.b  bekomme ich Raubfischzeug muss ich mich darin üben mal einen Fisch zu fangen xD
> Raubfischcounter: 0 ( Nur auf made mal paar Barsche aber das war's)


nur ein ganz snell.
Feedern
Zielfisch(e):
Rotaugen,Brassen,Karpfen
das ist xianeli.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ... Das Geschenk besteht aber aus angelsachen..



Laut Threadstarter(Bombe) ist es egal was drin ist.
Sollen wir nur Angelsachen nehmen?
Ich persönlich hätte zwar etwas Angelzubehör
genommen, aber nicht auschließlich.

@xianelli
Cooler Vorschlag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mir das alles nicht zu kompliziert machen. Je nach Partner schaue ich, was mir Einfallen würde und kombiniere das Paket auch mit dem Inhalt, womit er mich verbinden würde. Dann vielleicht noch etwas traditionelles aus meiner Stadt und fertig wäre der Spuk. Ich weiß nicht mal so richtig, was ich Verwandten zu Weihnachten schenken soll, da fällt mir die Nummer Bordwichteln viel einfacher. 

Vielleicht schicke ich demjenigen einfach einen Sack von 14 Kilogramm Paniermehl, würde ja durchaus zu meiner Angelei passen.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das alles nicht zu kompliziert machen. Je nach Partner schaue ich, was mir Einfallen würde und kombiniere das Paket auch mit dem Inhalt, womit er mich verbinden würde. Dann vielleicht noch etwas traditionelles aus meiner Stadt und fertig wäre der Spuk. Ich weiß nicht mal so richtig, was ich Verwandten zu Weihnachten schenken soll, da fällt mir die Nummer Bordwichteln viel einfacher.
> 
> Vielleicht schicke ich demjenigen einfach einen Sack von 14 Kilogramm Paniermehl, würde ja durchaus zu meiner Angelei passen.



Dann schick ich 5 Forellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Oktober 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dann schick ich 5 Forellen



Womit paniere ich diese dann?


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ... Das Geschenk besteht aber aus angelsachen..


Och, das fände ich aber langweilig. 
Wir als "Vollprofis" haben doch sowieso schon alles was wir haben wollen.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2018)

Geht es darum, sich zu besacken, oder um originelle Liebenswürdigkeiten?


----------



## Xianeli (31. Oktober 2018)

Der Inhalt sollte uns egal sein. Es geht um die Gemeinschaft. Wer Angelsachen haben möchte kann jederzeit ins Geschäft und sich sein Zeug kaufen. Soll nicht heißen das keine verschickt werden können


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Och, das fände ich aber langweilig.
> Wir als "Vollprofis" haben doch sowieso schon alles was wir haben wollen.


ihr macht mich langsam fettisch;-)))))))


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ihr macht mich langsam fettisch;-)))))))


Irgendwas müssen wir ja auch können........


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwas müssen wir ja auch können........


1962  das sind die besten.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 1962  das sind die besten.


Das sowieso!!!


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde auch keine thematischen Vorgaben machen, und je nachdem ob wir ahnen, wer der Andere ist, kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden was er in sein Wichtelpaket steckt. Zum Wichteln gehört halt die Überraschung.
Egal ob ich dafür Verwendung hätte, oder obs was mit (meiner) Angelei zu tun hat oder nicht, ich würd mich über jedes Boardiepräsent freuen, ob gebastelt oder gekauft, gefunden oder geklaut. Für mich zählt nur, das es von Herzen kommt.

EDIT: und natürlich sollte es wertvoll, einzigartig und kostspielig sein. Und höchsten funktionalen, ästhetischen und qualitativen Ansprüchen genügen.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 1962  das sind die besten.


Ja da hast du Recht.


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde auch keine thematischen Vorgaben machen, und je nachdem ob wir ahnen, wer der Andere ist, kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden was er in sein Wichtelpaket steckt. Zum Wichteln gehört halt die Überraschung.
> Egal ob ich dafür Verwendung hätte, oder obs was mit (meiner) Angelei zu tun hat oder nicht, ich würd mich über jedes Boardiepräsent freuen, ob gebastelt oder gekauft, gefunden oder geklaut. Für mich zählt nur, das es von Herzen kommt.


So seh ich das auch. Es macht doch auch verdammt viel Spaß, herauszufinden was meinem Wichtelpartner gefallen könnte.



> *EDIT: und natürlich sollte es wertvoll, einzigartig und kostspielig sein. Und höchsten funktionalen, ästhetischen und qualitativen Ansprüchen genügen.*


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch. Es macht doch auch verdammt viel Spaß, herauszufinden was meinem Wichtelpartner gefallen könnte.


Genau, aber ich hab nach kurzem Nachdenken meinen Post nochmal editiert...


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wird schon schief gehen.


Für mich bitte nichts selbstgebasteltes.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gerade die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Beschenkten finde ich wichtig und kann unserem Forum nur gut tun./QUOTE]
> dann adresse und nick? wir haben all zeit der welt um einen konsens zu finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ja Adresse und Nick fände ich gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

finde ich gut...………..ihr seit auch schon aufgeregt , wie ich.

für zokker nur selbstgebasteltes;-))))


Nein


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich will nix von Nick ... wer ist das überhaupt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich will nix von Nick ... wer ist das überhaupt?


ich ….……..nick-Name nobbi.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich ….……..nick-Name nobbi.


Das kann ja jeder sagen


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2018)

hi,

grundsätzlich sehe ich das etwas anders. Fände es besser, wenn es sich um Angelsachen handelt! 

Allerdings finde ich die argumentation von den vorrednern auch recht gut, so dass ich mich auch einfach mal darauf einlassen werde! 

gruß
mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hast du Glück und derjenige, der dich beschenkt, liest das hier. Mir wäre es auch lieber, aber lass mich auch überraschen.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

[





nostradamus schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sehe ich das etwas anders. Fände es besser, wenn es sich um Angelsachen handelt!


grudsätzlich hast du recht. wenn ich dir aber das falsche päckchen karabinerwirbel schicke, gammelt es nur in deinem angelkoffer herum.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

ich möchte hier auch gar nichts bestimmen. nur keine fundmunition und kein roher fisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ich möchte hier auch gar nichts bestimmen. nur keine fundmunition und kein roher fisch.



Schade....


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Ich dachte , auch eher ums Angeln herum.
Bloß halt ne Kleinigkeit Ort bezogen oder Typisch für die Ecke wo man wohnt.
Im Endefekt soll es jeder machen wie er es möchte denke ich.
Wir sind ja Alle Angler,da werde ich jetzt keine Golfbälle versenden oder so.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich dachte , auch eher ums Angeln herum..


daher jetzt adresse und forumsnick.


----------



## Pumukl (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei, 
bitte in die Liste aufnehmen
LG pumukl


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2018)

Oh bei so manchen wüsste ich schon was....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2018)

1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 @Testudo
19 Xianeli
20 @Forelle74
21 Seele
22 @glavoc
23 phirania
24 nostradamus
25 Pumukl
26Snâsh


----------



## Snâsh (7. November 2018)

Wäre auch dabei. War leider in Amerika und hab es jetzt gerade erst gelesen...


----------



## bombe20 (7. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Für mich bitte nichts selbstgebasteltes.


wieso möchtest du keine zokker-signature-pose von minimax, abgestimmt auf deine bedürfnisse, gewässer und zielfisch? 

edit: danke nobbi.


----------



## zokker (7. November 2018)

Das war doch nur ironisch gemeint.
Wenn es perfekt und gut gemacht ist, hab ich ja nix dagegen.


----------



## Minimax (7. November 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> wieso möchtest du keine zokker-signature-pose von minimax, abgestimmt auf deine bedürfnisse, gewässer und zielfisch?



Ouh, gezz bin ich in der Falle..


----------



## bombe20 (7. November 2018)

das los entscheidet. aber eine anregung könnte es sein.  ich bin auch schon schwer am überlegen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 1 Fantastic Fishing
> 2 Minimax
> 3 Tikey0815
> 4 nobbi1962
> ...





Moin bombe,
alle noch dabei.

?


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin bombe,
> alle noch dabei.
> 
> ?


schubbs noch mal nach oben.

keiner Meer dabei??


----------



## phirania (16. November 2018)

Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter.?
Datenaustausch und so.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

…..ich glaube 1.12.  ..ist Ende mit Anmeldung.


----------



## phirania (21. November 2018)

ABBA Kommt denn keiner mehr dazu zum Wichteln....?


----------



## bombe20 (21. November 2018)

ich hätte jetzt am wochenende die anmeldung geschlossen und nächste woche die partner ausgelost, damit jeder genügend zeit hat sich gedanken zu machen und pünklich zu versenden. es bekommt dann jeder noch eine separate mail.



phirania schrieb:


> ABBA Kommt denn keiner mehr dazu zum Wichteln....?


26 teilnehmer bisher, das passt doch gut.


----------



## Bilch (21. November 2018)

Ich bin der selben Meinung. Seit dem 7.11. hatten wir sowieso keine neuen Teilnehmer mehr, es macht also nicht viel Sinn bis Anfang Dezember zu warten.

Ich Frage mich aber warum von ich weiss nicht vielen Boardies nur 26 von uns diese (meiner Meinung nach tolle) Idee lustig finden


----------



## phirania (21. November 2018)

Evtl. Wussten zu wenig von der Aktion...
Oder nicht die richtigen Leute.
Finde die Aktion von meiner Seite jedenfalls echt geil.


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. November 2018)

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit den Adressen?
Erst nach dem losen, oder wann werden die getauscht, bzw. gesammelt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

...bombes Kinder nüssen bald arbeiten..

und nur bombe20 weiß wer sein wichtel ist.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2018)

Ok, fang mal an: Ich, Boardie Minimax, bestätige meine Teilnahme am Boardwichteln 2018 auf Gedeih und Verderb, komme was mag. Richtig so?


----------



## phirania (23. November 2018)

Ja auch dabei...
Stehe schon unter Dampf...


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (23. November 2018)

*Minimax*
*phirania*


das ist gar nicht so einfach, wie es scheint. unterhaltungen sind nur bis 20 mann möglich. schön, dass du dabei bist!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Ich bestätige meine Teilnahme.


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2018)

sehr schön dich dabei zu haben!
ich muß jetzt in die kiste. morgen früh um sechs, kommt die kleine hex.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Na klar, bin dabei


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2018)

*Minimax
phirania*
Andal
bombe20
Testudo


----------



## zokker (23. November 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Xianeli (23. November 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2018)

Bestätigt!


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Wichteln. Check

Bin dabei


----------



## Seele (23. November 2018)

Bestätige Teilnahme


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2018)

Mag kommen, was da kommen mag. Ich bleibe dabei


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. November 2018)

Dabei, dabei, dabei


----------



## Snâsh (23. November 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (23. November 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2018)

Ja.


----------



## KadeTTHH (23. November 2018)

Noch immer voll dabei!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Ich bestätige meine Teilnahme.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. November 2018)

Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2018)

Bin natürlich auch noch dabei.


----------



## daci7 (24. November 2018)

Bin immernoch dabei!


----------



## Pumukl (24. November 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Tricast (24. November 2018)

Es bleibt dabei, ich mache mit.


----------



## bombe20 (26. November 2018)

*
Minimax 
phirania*
Andal
bombe20
Testudo
zokker
Xianeli
Dorschbremse
hanzz
Seele
Bilch
TrimmiBerlin
Snâsh
Rebecca Hoffmann
nobbi1962
KadeTTHH
Fantastic Fishing
Tikey0815
Forelle74
daci7
Pumukl
Tricast

fehlen noch vier, die ich noch einmal anschreibe. das ist spätestens der teil, bei dem ich zettel, stift und die blöde brille brauche.

anmeldeliste:
1 Fantastic Fishing
2 Minimax
3 Tikey0815
4 nobbi1962
5 zokker
6 Dorschbremse
7 Rebecca Hoffmann
8 Christian.Siegler
9 Andal
10 Bilch
11 TrimmiBerlin
12 daci7
13 KadeTTHH
14 JottU
15 bombe20
16 Tricast
17 hanzz
18 @Testudo
19 Xianeli
20 @Forelle74
21 Seele
22 @glavoc
23 phirania
24 nostradamus
25 Pumukl
26Snâsh

edit: cristian siegler macht den joker, wenn eine ungerade teilnehmerzahl herauskommt.


----------



## bombe20 (26. November 2018)

so, nostradamus, glavoc und jottu werde ich noch einmal anschreiben. dann ge es an das verlosen der partner.


----------



## phirania (26. November 2018)

Stehe schon in den Startlöchern....


----------



## JottU (27. November 2018)

Ui, voll verpeilt.
Schnell noch angemeldet.


----------



## glavoc (27. November 2018)

JA!!! BIN DABEI!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. November 2018)

Falls Euch einer fehlt, komme ich auch noch gerne aus der Deckung gekrochen. Oder ist die Frist schon durch?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (27. November 2018)

@Minimax 
@phirania 
@Andal 
@bombe20 
@Testudo 
@zokker 
@Xianeli 
@Dorschbremse 
@hanzz 
@Seele 
@Bilch 
@TrimmiBerlin 
@Snâsh 
@Rebecca Hoffmann 
@nobbi1962 
@KadeTTHH 
@Fantastic Fishing 
@Tikey0815 
@Forelle74 
@daci7 
@Pumukl 
@Tricast 
@JottU 
@glavoc 

ich möchte hiermit die anmeldung zum wichteln schließen.

@nostradamus hat sich trotz PN bisher leider nicht gemeldet. ich hoffe, wir müßen uns keine sorgen machen.

@Christian.Siegler ,@Elmar Elfers, ihr beide seid herzlich eingeladen in den erlauchten kreis der wichtel einzutreten. sprecht euch beide kurz ab. damit wir bei einer geraden anzahl bleiben müßt ihr beide teilnehmen. gebt zeitnah bescheid und ihr beide seid mit im lostopf.

alle anderen in der obigen liste möchtechte ich darum bitten, mir als "UNTERHALTUNG" (alt: PN) ihre adresse zu übersenden und im betreff "Adresse" einzugeben, damit ich nicht durcheinander komme. bitte auch @glavoc , obwohl ich seine adresse schon habe.
ich hoffe, das @zeichen vor eurem nick informiert euch alle.

die zusendung der jeweiligen adresse des wichtelpartners+nickname erfolgt nach auslosung per unterhaltung und ich werde mir mühe geben, dass möglichst schnell zu erledigen.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (27. November 2018)

kaum abgeschickt, sind die ersten adressen schon da. für des vertrauen möchte ich mich bedanken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2018)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> kaum abgeschickt, sind die ersten adressen schon da. für des vertrauen möchte ich mich bedanken.


bin blond

"UNTERHALTUNG" (alt: PN) ihre adresse zu übersenden.

ist das an bombe?


----------



## Bilch (27. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin blond
> 
> "UNTERHALTUNG" (alt: PN) ihre adresse zu übersenden.
> 
> ist das an bombe?



An Bombe schon aber an sein Alias - @Weihnachtswichtel. Glaube ich zumindest ...


----------



## bombe20 (27. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist das an bombe?


ja, ist es. ich möchte nicht auf meinem privaten account eure adressen sammeln.
der weihnachtswichtel geht auch nach getaner arbeit leergeräumt in die sperre und wartet auf seine aktivierung im nächsten jahr.



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> "UNTERHALTUNG" (alt: PN) ihre adresse zu übersenden.


 das habe ich nur wegen dir geschrieben, nobbi. damit die private adresse nicht öffentlich in den profilnachrichten auftaucht.


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Bin schon voll aufgeregt


----------



## Andal (27. November 2018)

Adresse erhalten ..... ich freue mir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bin schon voll aufgeregt





Andal schrieb:


> Adresse erhalten ..... ich freue mir!!!!!!!!!


nein nein nein !!!



Ich bitte auch darum, nicht auf diese PN zu antworten. Alles Wichtelthread. Da können wir dann gemeinsam eine Liste der bestätigten Teilnehmer führen.


----------



## zokker (27. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nein nein nein !!!
> ...



las doch Nobbi ... kriegst noch was extra


----------



## Andal (27. November 2018)

Also doch ned, wart ma halt no a bisserl.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Also doch ned, wart ma halt no a bisserl.


jo.
Danke 

mann bin ich...………………...


----------



## bombe20 (27. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin blond
> 
> "UNTERHALTUNG" (alt: PN) ihre adresse zu übersenden./QUOTE]





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nein nein nein !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bitte auch darum, nicht auf diese PN zu antworten. Alles Wichtelthread. Da können wir dann gemeinsam eine Liste der bestätigten Teilnehmer führen.


nobbi, die bestätigte liste der teilnehmer habe ich oben zusammengefasst, elmar und christian stehen noch aus. notradamus habe ich angeschrieben, er hat sich nicht gemeldet. sollte es noch dazu kommen, würde ich bimmel anschreiben.
wozu die aufregung, oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2018)

alles wird gut 

hab nur meine Adresse mal wieder -------------------------falsch abgegeben.


----------



## bombe20 (27. November 2018)

puh, ich wechsel mal den account um zu schauen, was da los ist.


----------



## phirania (27. November 2018)

Chaos.?
Geht doch alles an den Weihnachtswichtel die Adressen.
Oder nicht.?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (28. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Chaos.?
> Geht doch alles an den Weihnachtswichtel die Adressen.
> Oder nicht.?


ja bitte. persönliche daten bitte an den @weinachtswichtel.


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

Alles klar.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (28. November 2018)

nobbi, mein lieber, für dich die anmeldedaten der user, die ihre teilnahme durch ihre adresse bestätigt haben.
wo hast du denn deine privatanschrift wieder hingepostet???
@nobbi1962
@zokker
@Forelle74
@glavoc
@Bilch
@Dorschbremse
@Seele
@hanzz
@Xianeli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2018)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> nobbi, mein lieber, für dich die anmeldedaten der user, die ihre teilnahme durch ihre adresse bestätigt haben.
> wo hast du denn deine privatanschrift wieder hingepostet???
> @nobbi1962
> @zokker
> ...



Warum hast du meine Daten noch nicht?


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2018)

moment, deine daten sind noch nicht d? ich brenne mir jetzt eine zigarette an, wechsel dann noch man den benutzer und gehe dann ins bett..


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (28. November 2018)

frank, deine adressdaten habe ich noch nicht!?
ich geh jetzt auch erst mal in die kiste. hab von sonnenauf- bis untergang ein geländer über eine blöde autobahn aufgedübelt. das reicht für heute. die kalte luft macht fertig.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. November 2018)

Super, bin dabei!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. November 2018)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bin schon voll aufgeregt


ich war heute los!!!

und hab schon was für mein Wichtel


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

einfach so ? oder kennt jeder seinen Wichtel schon und ich mal wieder was nicht kapiert ?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. November 2018)

Der arme Mensch, der mich zieht: Ich nehm Angelsachen! (nur bitte nicht in pink)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. November 2018)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Der arme Mensch, der mich zieht: Ich nehm Angelsachen! (nur bitte nicht in pink)


Vorschlag für Rebeccas Geschenk: romantisches Candle Light Dinner mit dem Wichtel


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. November 2018)

@Christian.Siegler
Was Christian, du weißt nicht, wie du den Thread auf die Startseite kriegst? Wo muss da gleich nochmal das Häkchen gesetzt werden? Das Bild wird auch nicht angezeigt?!

Mmh, die restliche Woche schaffst du das sicher alleine. Ich werd nicht ans Telefon gehen


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> einfach so ? oder kennt jeder seinen Wichtel schon und ich mal wieder was nicht kapiert ?


Ich kenn ihn noch nicht.
Hab aber auch schon was.
Neutral


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Vorschlag für Rebeccas Geschenk: romantisches Candle Light Dinner mit dem Wichtel


ABBA nicht mit *Hochzeitssuppe

@hanzz --das ist was für alle.*


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

Oki Dok
Danke 
Dachte schon ich bin zu blöd


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. November 2018)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> @Christian.Siegler
> Was Christian, du weißt nicht, wie du den Thread auf die Startseite kriegst? Wo muss da gleich nochmal das Häkchen gesetzt werden? Das Bild wird auch nicht angezeigt?!
> 
> Mmh, die restliche Woche schaffst du das sicher alleine. Ich werd nicht ans Telefon gehen



Das weiß ich natürlich alles. Schon lange! Ach, schon ewig! Schon vor der Umstellung wusste ich natürlich ganz genau, wie das alles geht. Ich will halt nur mit Dir telefonieren. Du hast so ne lustige Stimme! 
Vielleicht zieht der Losmaster ja so, das ich dich beschenken darf! Dann lad ich dich beim nächsten Meeting auf ein Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln ein... Und ein Biergetränk Deiner Wahl! Halt nein - es gibt Sternburger!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2018)

ach ihr lieben darf ich mit machen?

maurermarmelade...mit zwiebeln.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

Zieht sich Vaddern auch grad zum Fussball rein. Bin auch n bisschen neidisch


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

Adresse Jetzt angekommen beim Wichtel.?
Bin mir nicht so sicher ob bei den Unterhaltungen alles so sicher abläuft.....


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ach ihr lieben darf ich mit machen?
> 
> maurermarmelade...mit zwiebeln.



Ach Liebe geht doch durch den Magen...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. November 2018)

Oh ein Wichteln und ich habe es verpasst. Schade
Wünsche Euch aber allen viel Spaß.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (29. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das weiß ich natürlich alles. Schon lange! Ach, schon ewig! Schon vor der Umstellung wusste ich natürlich ganz genau, wie das alles geht. Ich will halt nur mit Dir telefonieren. Du hast so ne lustige Stimme!
> Vielleicht zieht der Losmaster ja so, das ich dich beschenken darf! Dann lad ich dich beim nächsten Meeting auf ein Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln ein... Und ein Biergetränk Deiner Wahl! Halt nein - es gibt Sternburger!!!



Oha, Herr Siegler. Komm mir du erstmal nach München - oder ans Telefon.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (30. November 2018)

so, ich arbeite unter hochdruck die adressen zusammenzufassen, damit ich dann die partner auslosen und zuordnen kann. einer meiner kleinen helfer ist krank zu hause. das passt also ganz gut. wenn alles gut geht, sollten die ersten adressen an die wichtel heute raus gehen. erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass bei mir im laufe des tages ein anbieterwechsel (telefon/internet) hinzu kommt. das wird ein spannender tag...


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (30. November 2018)

es fehlen noch die adressdaten folgender wichtelteilnehmer:

@KadeTTHH 
@Fantastic Fishing 
@daci7 
@JottU 

bitte übersendet mir eure adresse als *"Unterhaltung"* mit dem betreff *"Adresse"* an diesen account.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (30. November 2018)

bin wieder online mit 24mbit/s statt 2. fantastic fishing hat sich auch gemeldet und mir seine adresse gesendet. fehlen nur noch 3 wichtel.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2018)

Ich auch! Ich hab auch geschrieben!


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2018)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> wichtel.



Lieber Weihnachstwichtel,
Adressen hin oder her, Du hast das goldigste weihnachtlichste Avatarbild EVVA! Dafür kriegt der liebe Bombe20 -als Urheber der Künstlerin- erstmal ein fettes jefälltma an zufälliger Stelle verpasst.
hg
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2018)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> es fehlen noch die adressdaten folgender wichtelteilnehmer:
> 
> @KadeTTHH
> @Fantastic Fishing
> ...


Moin,
ich schreibe mal Kadett aus Hamburg an.
hab letztens noch mit ihm geangelt.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (1. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich schreibe mal Kadett aus Hamburg an.
> hab letztens noch mit ihm geangelt.


oh bitte nobbi, er ist der letzte der fehlt!!! über das AB habe ich ihn schon angeschrieben. vielleicht hast du ja noch andere möglichkeiten, mail oder telefon, oder so. jottu ist mittlerweile auch im sack.



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Weihnachstwichtel,
> Adressen hin oder her, Du hast das goldigste weihnachtlichste Avatarbild EVVA!


das bild liegt zum verwichteln bereit. es ist übrigens eine anfertigung meiner tochter, exquisit für das wichteln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> oh bitte nobbi, er ist der letzte der fehlt!!! über das AB habe ich ihn schon angeschrieben. vielleicht hast du ja noch andere möglichkeiten, mail oder telefon, oder so. jottu ist mittlerweile auch im sack.
> 
> 
> das bild liegt zum verwichteln bereit. es ist übrigens eine anfertigung meiner tochter, exquisit für das wichteln.


bin am ball


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2018)

Fischkopp 1961 hatte  sich auch noch gemeldet...


----------



## bombe20 (1. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Fischkopp 1961 hatte  sich auch noch gemeldet...





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Oh ein Wichteln und ich habe es verpasst. Schade
> Wünsche Euch aber allen viel Spaß.


ich habe es glelesen. @KadeTTHH fehlt ja auch noch. nobbi ist am ball. im fall der fälle wird wer nachrücken müßen. ich möchte auch nicht mehr soviel zeit verstreichen lassen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Dezember 2018)

bis morgen 12 Uhr    ???       )))))


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4FBAD179DC57D301AA524FBAD179DC57&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## bombe20 (1. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bis morgen 12 Uhr    ???       )))))


das wäre wahrlich schön.


----------



## Bilch (2. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bis morgen 12 Uhr    ???       )))))
> 
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4FBAD179DC57D301AA524FBAD179DC57&&FORM=VRDGAR



Ein Klassiker! Für mich als Film und als Filmmusik in der top 10.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Dezember 2018)

Hah! Ich hab eben etwas gefunden, was sich gut dem Wichtelgeschenk beifügen lässt... könnte man fast schon als "Anglerboard-Devotionalie" gelten lassen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2018)

Lieber Weihnachtswichtel:

alle Wichtel an Bord.


----------



## Pumukl (2. Dezember 2018)

Die Spannung steigt


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. Dezember 2018)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Der arme Mensch, der mich zieht: Ich nehm Angelsachen! (nur bitte nicht in pink)


Dito


----------



## Snâsh (3. Dezember 2018)

Sobald ich weiß, wem ich was versenden darf wird der Spürsinn wie bei CSI-Main aktiviert um die Vorlieben des anderen herauszufinden.
Bin ja schon gespannt ob ich jemanden bekomme, der schon lange dabei ist. Hab da noch einen alten Angelkasten aus Brasilien. Eventuell öffne ich den mal


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Fischkopp 1961 hatte  sich auch noch gemeldet...



Jo, aber leider ja zu spät. Falls dann als Nachrücker, bitte melden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2018)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hab da noch einen alten Angelkasten aus Brasilien. Eventuell öffne ich den mal



Wenn du jetzt Paraguay gesagt hättest, würde ich dreckig grinsen - da angeln die meisten mit ner PET- Flasche, Haken und etwas Schnur


----------



## Snâsh (3. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt Paraguay gesagt hättest, würde ich dreckig grinsen - da angeln die meisten mit ner PET- Flasche, Haken und etwas Schnur



Ist von meiner Großmutter, die 40 Jahre in Brasilien lebte. Ist so ein grauer Stahlkasten der mind. ne Tonne wiegt 
Mal sehen was da für Köder drinne sind. Ich glaube, dass war sogar recht professionell da ich die alten Fotos von Ihr am Wasser gesehen habe


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2018)

Wird bestimmt ne wahre Wundertüte 

Wär ne gute Aktion, die Antiquitäten abzulichten und mit ner kleinen Beschreibung hier reinzusetzen.... 

Ich schau mir sowas sehr gern an


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (3. Dezember 2018)

alle wichtel an bord. die ersten adressen gehen in kürze raus.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> alle wichtel an bord. die ersten adressen gehen in kürze raus.


ohjunge, ohjunge, das ist so spannend! Freu!


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2018)

CSI unnötig - die passenden Ideen hab ich ebenfalls - gugge mer mol, wieviel Zeit für die Realisierung draufgeht


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (3. Dezember 2018)

Es ist vollbracht! Jeder Wichtel sollte nun seinen Partner haben und Nickname und Adresse kennen.
Ich wünsche ein angenehmes Profilsalken und fröhliches Wichteln.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ohje...das wird schwer...aber verrückte Ideen kann ich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ohje...das wird schwer...aber verrückte Ideen kann ich



Ich habs wohl einfacher und es wird sicherlich eine Freude werden.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

Ohweh, ohweh, bei mir wird's schwierig. Jetzt ist die Zeit für Plan B gekommen. Heut abend heisst´s Forschung & Entwicklung...


----------



## Pumukl (3. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitplan, bis wann das Wichtel versendet werden soll?


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitplan, bis wann das Wichtel versendet werden soll?


geplant war, dass innerhalb deutschlands so verschickt wird, dass es vor weihnachten da ist. ich denke, spätestens bis zum 20. oder 21. dezember sollte die päckchen auf dem weg sein. sollte doch etwas dazwischen kommen, sollte der wichtelpartner informiert werden. dafür ist unter anderem der nickname da, der neben der adresse versendet wurde.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2018)

Da werden wir wohl alle etwas Profile stöbern und nach Vorlieben suchen.


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Da werden wir wohl alle etwas Profile stöbern und nach Vorlieben suchen.



Gut, dass man jetzt nicht mehr sehen kann, wer alles sich dein Profil angesehen hat. So kann man nicht schon im voraus erfahren, von wem das Päckchen kommen wird 

P.S. @bombe20, tolle Leistung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gut, dass man jetzt nicht mehr sehen kann, wer alles sich dein Profil angesehen hat. So kann man nicht schon im voraus erfahren, von wem das Päckchen kommen wird
> 
> P.S. @bombe20, tolle Leistung



Verdammt! Bei mir weiß man ja relativ schnell alles....


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gut, dass man jetzt nicht mehr sehen kann, wer alles sich dein Profil angesehen hat. So kann man nicht schon im voraus erfahren, von wem das Päckchen kommen wird
> 
> P.S. @bombe20, tolle Leistung



Also bei mir ist in der PN nicht nur echter Name und Adresse genannt, sondern auch der Boardienickname?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ach, *wie gut* ist, daß *niemand* weiß, daß *ich Rumpelstilzchen heiß---------------------------*

hab auch mein Wichtel;-))))))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist in der PN nicht nur echter Name und Adresse genannt, sondern auch der Boardienickname?



Ja, so ist es. Ich glaube du wolltest das noch verstrickter Zelebrieren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gut, dass man jetzt nicht mehr sehen kann, wer alles sich dein Profil angesehen hat.


das hat mich bei der alten software auch gestört, da kam man sich immer vor wie ein voyeur.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verdammt! Bei mir weiß man ja relativ schnell alles....


dir würde ich eine handvoll schwere pilker und eine aalschnur schicken. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist in der PN nicht nur echter Name und Adresse genannt, sondern auch der Boardienickname?


so hatte wir das ein paar seiten zuvor abgesprochen. der zweck war, sich mit dem profil des wichtelpartners auseinanderzusetzen um evtl. vorlieben herauszufinden oder anregungen zu erhalten. oder, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, mit dem partner in verbindung zu treten, um ihm bspw. die sendungsnummer zu schicken oder verzögerungen zu melden. unverhofft kommt bekanntlich oft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> dir würde ich eine handvoll schwere pilker und eine aalschnur schicken.



Du wirst lachen, so wird bei uns in der Strömung auf Rapfen gefischt.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> so hatte wir das ein paar seiten zuvor abgesprochen. der zweck war, sich mit dem profil des wichtelpartners auseinanderzusetzen um evtl. vorlieben herauszufinden oder anregungen zu erhalten. oder, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, mit dem partner in verbindung zu treten, um ihm bspw. die sendungsnummer zu schicken oder verzögerungen zu melden. unverhofft kommt bekanntlich oft.



Ja, unbedingt, ich weiss auf jeden Fall an wen ich mein Wichtelpäckchen zu schicken habe. ist nur ne Verständnisfrage bei mir, weil Bilch ja grade schrieb, dass man nicht sehen könne, von wem man ein Päckchen bekommt- Bedeutet das, das nicht mein Wichtelpartner (also an den ich schicke) mir ein Päckchen sendet, sondern ein unbekannter Dritter?
Egal wie das Procedere ist, ich bin sowieso happy, und bedanke mich herzlich bei Dir das Du das alles auf Dich nimmst,
herzliche Grüße
Dein
Minimax


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2018)

ich merke schon, ihr habt richtig Spaß......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, unbedingt, ich weiss auf jeden Fall an wen ich mein Wichtelpäckchen zu schicken habe. ist nur ne Verständnisfrage bei mir, weil Bilch ja grade schrieb, dass man nicht sehen könne, von wem man ein Päckchen bekommt- Bedeutet das, das nicht mein Wichtelpartner (also an den ich schicke) mir ein Päckchen sendet, sondern ein unbekannter Dritter?
> Egal wie das Procedere ist, ich bin sowieso happy, und bedanke mich herzlich bei Dir das Du das alles auf Dich nimmst,
> herzliche Grüße
> Dein
> Minimax



Sauerkraut ist Lila!


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

@Minimax 
jeder wichtel hat nur den forumsnamen und die private adresse seines wichtelpartners in einer privaten mail/geschlossenen unterhaltung durch den weihnachtswichtel übersandt bekommen. die jeweiligen empfänger stehen im dunkeln es sei denn, der wichtel tritt mit seinem wichtelpartner in kontakt. als weihnachtswichtel bin ich der einzige der seinen wichtel kennt. ich werde aber aus erfahrung meinen absender auf das päckchen schreiben und auch die sendungsnummer übermitteln.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dein Partner hat diese Daten wiederum von dir, um genauso zu verfahren.


nein, das paarwichteln wurde ziemlich schnell abgelehnt als es um die organisation ging.
edit: alles richtig, ff. da war ich wohl vorschnell.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> nein, das paarwichteln wurde ziemlich schnell abgelehnt als es um die organisation ging.



Dann Missverstehe ich das Ganze etwa? Jetzt wird es richtig wichtelig! 

Dann bedeutet es, das mein zugewiesener Partner nicht mich gezogen hat?! Macht so auch Sinn, daran hatte ich vorhint zu knabbern. Dann passt das doch und ist super gelöst.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

Ok, alles klar, aber nun muss ich in meine geheime Wichtelwerkstatt hinabsteigen und sehen was ich für meinen Wichtelpartner tun kann... könnt sogar sein dass ich Weihnachtsmusik anmache...


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar, aber nun muss ich in meine geheime Wichtelwerkstatt hinabsteigen und sehen was ich für meinen Wichtelpartner tun kann... könnt sogar sein dass ich Weihnachtsmusik anmache...


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann Missverstehe ich das Ganze etwa? Jetzt wird es richtig wichtelig!
> Dann bedeutet es, das mein zugewiesener Partner nicht mich gezogen hat?!


dann habe ich dich auch missverstanden, aber du hast jetzt recht. ich hatte zwei töpfe mit je 26 wichteln und jedem wichtel aus topf eins wurde ein wichtel aus topf zwei zugeordnet. bei 26 teilnehmern durchaus händelbar. eine kleine korrektur mußte ich vornehmen. diese löse ich nach abschluss gerne auf, wenn es gewünscht ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> dann habe ich dich auch missverstanden, aber du hast jetzt recht. ich hatte zwei töpfe mit je 26 wichteln und jedem wichtel aus topf eins wurde ein wichtel aus topf zwei zugeordnet. bei 26 teilnehmern durchaus händelbar. eine kleine korrektur mußte ich vornehmen. diese löse ich nach abschluss gerne auf, wenn es gewünscht ist.



Ach Quatsch, alles gut. Ich hatte einfach einen komplett falschen Gedankengang. So fetzt das natürlich richtig und macht richtig Spaß! Danke für deine Mühen, mein Partner wird sich über den Kram bestimmt freuen und er weiß nicht, was da auf ihn zukommt.


----------



## Bilch (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe schon eine Recherche gemacht und weiß so ziemlich genau, was ich meinem Partner schicken werde


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [...]mein Partner wird sich über den Kram bestimmt freuen und er weiß nicht, was da auf ihn zukommt.


kommt jetzt die vorher erwähnte fischreuse ins spiel? 

ich würde mich übrigens freuen, wenn hier nochmal jemand eine anleitung zum bildupload unter der neuen forensoftware verlinkt. damit habe ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt und habe in der vergangenheit genervt kapituliert.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> kommt jetzt die vorher erwähnte fischreuse ins spiel?
> 
> ich würde mich übrigens freuen, wenn hier nochmal jemand eine anleitung zum bildupload unter der neuen forensoftware verlinkt. damit habe ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt und habe in der vergangenheit genervt kapituliert.



Ist zwar am Smartphone, funktioniert aber am Rechner genauso

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/bildupload.342491/


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

ich danke dir, hanzz. bei meinen verzweifelten versuchen dachte ich, ich müßte die bilder in das persönliche boardverzeichnis hochladen und von dort dann aufs anglerboard uppen. die verbindung diverser endgeräte lässt einen auch manchmal verzweifeln.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2018)

Mein Partner ist "durchleuchtet und morgen wird gepackt, spätestens übermorgen versendet.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

du streber ! ich brauche diesen monat wirklich noch die zeit, meine vorstellungen in die tat umzusetzen. aber gespannt bin ich!


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2018)

Von mir gibts eh Angelzeug und in etwa 10 min. hat man raus, was den Gegenüber aktuell anmacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> du streber ! ich brauche diesen monat wirklich noch die zeit, meine vorstellungen in die tat umzusetzen. aber gespannt bin ich!


son alter Trucker muss ausliefern --wenn er eine Adresse bekommt ))))
hab seit letzter Woche schon Päckchen gepackt-aber das letzte fehlte.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab seit letzter Woche schon Päckchen gepackt-aber das letzte fehlte.


oh gott, ihr alten knacker. das finde ich genial, dass gerade ihr die tugenden von pünktlichkeit und verlässlichkeit hochhaltet. mitte des monats bin auch ich versandfertig.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Ach is das schön 
Brauch auch bis kommende Woche 
Frauchen hat jetzt erstmal Geburtstag


----------



## daci7 (3. Dezember 2018)

Jo Leute, ich bin jetzt Lehrer.

Das heißt mein Paket kommt definitiv zu spät, wenn überhaupt.
Und es ist pädagogisch wertvoll.
Und es ist ökologisch abbaubar.
Und es ist politisch korrekt.
... mein armer Wichtelpartner.

Möge das Wichteln beginnen!


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Frauchen hat jetzt erstmal Geburtstag



Hahaha, stell Dir mal vor Du verwechselst die Pakete!
"Ohhh, Schatz, (Raschelraschel) ich freu mich... ja.. so... Wie Darf ich das verstehen? Eine Flasche Stinky-Skunk Lockstoff und ein Carp-Babes-Kalender (Taptaptap)?"

gleichzeitig, woanders:

"(Raschelraschel) Goil, Eins von diesen neuen Spinnsystemen mit Glitzerlockperlen und Kettenvorfach gleich dran! UND nen Fläschchen mit französischem Schnaps...güngüngüng.. Donnerwetter, der haut rein!"


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2018)

Hahaha. Das wärs.
Obwohl Frauchen angelt auch. 
Nur der Kalender wäre wohl erklärungsbedürftig


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Ich bin auch bis Ende der Woche versandfertig. 
Klar gibts bei mir auch Angelzeug.
Bisl was neutrales hatte ich schon das jeder Boardi bekommen hätte.
Ich war auch bis jetzt gelegen.
Wiedermal ne blöde Grippe eingefangen. 
Heut konnte ich mal wieder raus.
Klar wos hinging, oder?


----------



## Bilch (4. Dezember 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Klar wos hinging, oder?



Angeln?


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Dezember 2018)

Mein Wichtelgeschenk ist in der Mache- nein, es ist keine mundgeklöppelte Schnur....

Is etwas individuelles - und wenn ich den Humor des Betreffenden richtig einschätze, wird er sich ein Lachen nicht verkneifen können.
Zusammen mit dem zuvor erwähnten Teil wird es sich etwa kommenden Montag auf den Weg machen....

@bombe20 - bevor ich noch drüber wegkomme.... Dickes Lob und Anerkennung für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Angeln?


Angeln ging leider noch nicht.
Erstmal ins nächste Angelcenter.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Dezember 2018)

@bombe20 - bevor ich noch drüber wegkomme.... Dickes Lob und Anerkennung für deine Mühe!!! [/QUOTE]

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an Danke für die Organisation!


----------



## Bilch (5. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @bombe20 - bevor ich noch drüber wegkomme.... Dickes Lob und Anerkennung für deine Mühe!!!





Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> @bombe20 - bevor ich noch drüber wegkomme.... Dickes Lob und Anerkennung für deine Mühe!!! Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Danke für die Organisation!




Dem schließe ich mich auch an. Daumen hoch für die grandiose Idee und deren Ausführung


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @bombe20 - bevor ich noch drüber wegkomme.... Dickes Lob und Anerkennung für deine Mühe!!!





Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> @bombe20 - bevor ich noch drüber wegkomme.... Dickes Lob und Anerkennung für deine Mühe!!!



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an Danke für die Organisation![/QUOTE]



Bilch schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich auch an. Daumen hoch für die grandiose Idee und deren Ausführung



All dem schließe ich mich auch an! Besten Dank!


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich gerne an Danke für die Organisation!





All dem schließe ich mich auch an! Besten Dank! [/QUOTE]

Danke auch von mir an Bombe.
Wirklich eine schöne Idee und gut 
organisiert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2018)

Von mir auch ein Danke an Bombe

ich komme gerade von der Post----------------der Adler fliegt zu seinem Horst


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2018)

Mein Wichtel ist auch unterwegs


----------



## bombe20 (6. Dezember 2018)

jetzt sitze ich mit hochrotem kopf vorm rechner, ob der vielen danksagungen. aber gern geschehen.
ich selbst werde noch etwas brauchen, die vorbereitungen sind aber gestern angelaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi, damit du nicht zu schnell wieder blass wirst, auch von  mir ein ganz herzlichen Dank. Ich warte noch das mein Wichtelgeschenk bei mit eintrifft um es weiter zu senden.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob und einen herzlichen Dank, für das organisieren des wichtelns.

Bis auf ein kleines Schreiben und ich in wenig Einpackpapier, ist soweit alles fertig.
Geht wohl morgen mit der Post auf die Reise.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Dezember 2018)

Werde spätestens Anfang nächster Woche auch die Post besucht haben


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2018)

Da war gerade ein Wichtel wild kichernd auf der Post


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Dezember 2018)

So heute auch auf der Post gewesen, ich bin gespannt wie es ankommt.


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich werde meins erst nächste Woche abschicken können. Eine Bestellung ist noch nicht da und ich bin eh nicht zu Hause.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2018)

Mein Päckchen ist unterwegs.......


----------



## phirania (10. Dezember 2018)

Jeep auch gerade zum Abflug gebracht....


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Jeep auch gerade zum Abflug gebracht....


Ein Jeep ist aber eine sehr großzügige Gabe!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Dezember 2018)

Wer möchte da nicht der Bewichtelte sein


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (10. Dezember 2018)

Mein Paket ist auch schon unterwegs


----------



## JottU (10. Dezember 2018)

Mönsch seid ihr alle fix.
Bin erst nächste Woche Dienstag wieder in D, Paket dann wohl Mittwoch auf der Reise.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2018)

Und ich sitze mit schlechtem Gewissen und Bauchschmerzen am Schreibtisch. Das Geschenk meines WIchtels ist schon längst eingetroffen und wurde sofort sorgsam gaaaanz weit oben aufm Schrank versteckt. Und genau von da fühl ich mich nu beobachtet ... und hab selbst noch nichts gepackt . Aber einkaufen war ich heute schonmal!


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2018)

Danke! Päckchen ist angekommen. Jetzt ruht es erst mal bis Hl. Abend.


----------



## Ukel (11. Dezember 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Danke! Päckchen ist angekommen. Jetzt ruht es erst mal bis Hl. Abend.



Bis dahin sind die Maden doch flügge geworden


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2018)

Noo..... dann ist immerhin etwas Leben in der Hütte!


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Dezember 2018)

Schwebt ein Päckchen durchs Zimmer..... 

"Hat hier jemand - Vingardium Leviosa- gesagt?"

Mist- ich bin zu alt für den Harry Potter Kram! 
Nehm ich jetzt den Kescher oder öffne ich einfach das Fenster?


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2018)

Danke
Hab auch mein Paket bekommen 

Denke Freitag kann ich versenden


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. Dezember 2018)

Päckchen ist angekommen und meines seit gestern im Schlitten unterwegs


----------



## Pumukl (12. Dezember 2018)

Mein Paket geht heute raus


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Dezember 2018)

Meins geht heut auch auf Reise... HOHOHO


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn ich mitnichten mitwichtel...
Auf ein paar Unboxing-Videos mit leuchtenden Augen oder ein paar Fotos wären sicher auch Nichtwichtler erpicht. Oder nicht?


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Dezember 2018)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Auf ein paar Unboxing-Videos mit leuchtenden Augen oder ein paar Fotos wären sicher auch Nichtwichtler erpicht. Oder nicht?


Auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Xianeli (12. Dezember 2018)

Paket kam gestern an  vielen dank schonmal fürs hübsche Paket. Bis Weihnachten muss es allerdings noch warten mit dem auspacken.

Mein Paket wird die Tage das Haus verlassen. Bin leider nicht der kreativste Mensch unter uns ^^ hoffe es wird trotzdem gefallen finden


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Dezember 2018)

Es hat bei mir doch ein wenig länger gedauert. 
Aber alles einfach in einen Karton schmeissen und abschicken fand ich dann doch sehr unpersönlich.  Seit gestern ist aber ein Paket nach 18519 ist unterwegs 
P.s. vorsichtig öffnen ;-)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Ohhh super. Da darf sich der Bewichtelte aber freuen! Sehr schön...


----------



## bombe20 (13. Dezember 2018)

hui, mein wichtelpäckchen kam heute auch an und wird bis heiligabend nicht angerührt. ich selbst liege in den endzügen der vorbereitung und denke, dass ich anfang nächster woche versenden kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Dezember 2018)

Heute ist auch mein Wichtelpaket angekommen, und noch über 10 Tage bis zum Heiligen Abend


----------



## Bilch (14. Dezember 2018)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist endlich unterwegs


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2018)

Meins auch.


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2018)

Bin endlich wieder zu Hause. Mein Wichtelpaket ist auch da. Meins geht anfang der Woche raus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2018)

An mein Wichtel,
Paket ist heil angekommen

ich Wichtel ja das erste mal und habe mitbekommen ----------------wir öffnen es erst am 24.

da mache ich denn auch mit.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2018)

Meins ist auch schon angekommen. 
Ok offizielles Unboxing am 24.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch schon angekommen.
> Ok offizielles Unboxing am 24.


*Aber nicht schummeln*


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2018)

Potzdonnerwetter, der Postmann brachte grade ein riesengroßes, ungewöhnlich schweres Wichtelpaket- dazu noch mit Warnhinweisen versehen.
Das wird sofort der Missus zur Aufbewahrung bis zum 24. übergeben. Ich bin sooo gespannt!

Mein jämmerlich geringes Wichtelpäckchen liegt dagegen vorwurfsvoll auf dem Regal, da bleibts aber auch bis Montag, denn Samstagmittags auf der Post
ist wie eine Werwolf-Zombie-Apokalypse auf dem letzten Flugplatz von Stalingrad, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine..

EDIT: Mich hat grade eine dringende Depesche meines Wichtels erreicht- es gibt zwingende Gründe das Paket bereits jetzt öffnen zu müssen. Aber natürlich werde ich bis zum 24. Stillschweigen über den Inhalt bewahren, alles genau dokumentieren und Euch dann berichten...


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> *Aber nicht schummeln*






Minimax schrieb:


> Potzdonnerwetter, der Postmann brachte grade ein riesengroßes, ungewöhnlich schweres Wichtelpaket- dazu noch mit Warnhinweisen versehen.
> Das wird sofort der Missus zur Aufbewahrung bis zum 24. übergeben. Ich bin sooo gespannt!
> 
> Mein jämmerlich geringes Wichtelpäckchen liegt dagegen vorwurfsvoll auf dem Regal, da bleibts aber auch bis Montag, denn Samstagmittags auf der Post
> ...


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen .
Jetzt will ieder sein Weihnachtspäckchen losschicken.
Als wenn vorher nicht genug Zeit gewesen wäre.


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2018)

Meine Pakete gehen auch Mo auf Reise. Ein Karton hat nicht gereicht.


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin auch endlich fertig


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2018)

Pakete??? 
Alter Verwalter - ihr haut ja richtig auf den Putz!
Da komm ich mir mit meinem verschickten Päckchen fast schon knauserig vor!

Apropos - Montag abgeschickt, müsste meines eigentlich längst angekommen sein... Die Post ist auch nicht mehr was se einmal war.


----------



## Xianeli (15. Dezember 2018)

Außerhalb der eu zu versenden ist nicht gerade einfach ^^ arbeite gerade noch an einer Methode um doch alles versenden zu können. Oder doch 2 kleinere ? Keine einfache Aufgabe ^^ Am Montag geht es raus, vorher hatte ich leider keine Zeit und hoffe das es noch pünktlich ist


----------



## Minimax (17. Dezember 2018)

Mein Paket ist nun auch auf der Reise.
Puh, ich war tatsächlich 53 Min (gestoppt) auf dem Postamt um ein Päckchen aufzugeben. Es ist genauso gekommen, wie vorausgesagt:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein Päckchen versendet und auch erhalten. Weihnachten kann kommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> An mein Wichtel,
> Paket ist heil angekommen
> 
> ich Wichtel ja das erste mal und habe mitbekommen ----------------wir öffnen es erst am 24.
> ...


Solange kannst du doch gar nicht warten.


----------



## zokker (17. Dezember 2018)

Meine sind auch unterwegs.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist nun auch auf der Reise.
> Puh, ich war tatsächlich 53 Min (gestoppt) auf dem Postamt um ein Päckchen aufzugeben. Es ist genauso gekommen, wie vorausgesagt:


Das Video und die Vorstellung dazu auf der Post 


Ich habe 2 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## Xianeli (17. Dezember 2018)

Versand mit selbst wegbringen hätte mich 17 € gekostet. Versand mit Abholung zu Hause 19 €. Habe dann Variante 2 gewählt und es wurde heute abgeholt. Liefertermin ist mit 21. angegeben  zum glück noch alles pünktlich geschafft und das ohne stress im Paketshop


----------



## zokker (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab gar nix für den Versand bezahlt.


----------



## Xianeli (17. Dezember 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nix für den Versand bezahlt.



Wäre mir auch lieber gewesen


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Solange kannst du doch gar nicht warten.


das stimmt Hartmut,
abba Frauchen hat mir dat wech genommen und ich bekomme es erst am 24. wieder :-((((


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2018)

Liest sich ja richtig dramatisch hier....
Alle schon gespannt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Liest sich ja richtig dramatisch hier....
> Alle schon gespannt.


wie ein *Flitzebogen

*


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2018)

Am 24.12.fliegen alle Pfeile...


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wie ein *Flitzebogen
> 
> *



Binn schon jetz gespannt (wie ein Regenschirm ), obwohl mein Paket überhaupt noch nich angekommen ist. Und das von mir gesendete liegt laut Sendungsverfolgung noch an der Post 
Am 24. wird es ganz lustig hier im Board sein


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin ja schon auf Spionage - Kurs wer es seien könnte))))

Deiner ist bestimmt auser EU


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2018)

Mein verschicktes ist schon lange angekommen..
Ich hoffe es gefällt einigermaßen.
Bin nicht so der Weihnachtsmensch....


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Mein verschicktes ist schon lange angekommen..
> Ich hoffe es gefällt einigermaßen.
> Bin nicht so der Weihnachtsmensch....


Da hab ich ja ein galück ----))))  mein wichtel kommt aus Essen-----------was ich gerne mag.


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2018)

Ja ja ...


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon auf Spionage - Kurs wer es seien könnte))))
> 
> Deiner ist bestimmt auser EU



Keine Ahnung. Das ist ja das Lustige an der ganzen Sache 

Mein Wichtelpartner wird aber keine Probleme haben - ich habe mich auf der Karte, die ich dem Päckchen beigelegt habe, auch mit meinem Username unterschrieben.


----------



## bombe20 (18. Dezember 2018)

mein päckchen steht gepackt im flur. morgen werden noch ein paar zeilen geschrieben und dann geht es auf die reise.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja ein galück ----))))  mein wichtel kommt aus Essen-----------was ich gerne mag.



Dann hab ich ja eine Ahnung, wer das sein könnte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja eine Ahnung, wer das sein könnte.


hanzz kommt aus essen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja wir haben uns offensichtlich beide in den gleichen Diskotheken aufgehalten. Unter anderem auch in Essen.


----------



## bombe20 (18. Dezember 2018)

zurück in die lostöpfe kamen übrigens nur nobbi und kadetthh. und das auch nur weil nobbi geschrieben hat, dass er mit unserem wichtelbummelanten kurz zuvor noch geangelt hat. ansonsten habe ich mir um geografische nähe keine gedanken gemacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

a ha

so fragt man leute aus.

))))


----------



## bombe20 (18. Dezember 2018)

warte ab, bis du deine mörderduschhaube bekommst.


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2018)

Leider musste ich ja mein Paket bereits öffnen (Ein wunderbares Füllhorn..), aber ich fiebere mit auf die tollen Enthüllungen die der 24te bringen wird.
Als kleiner Junge habe ich enorme kriminelle Energie auf Geschenkeausspionieren verwendet, Ninja-artige Verstohlenheit, chirurgische Präzision beim zerstörungsfreien
Gucklochschneiden und Abtasten von Geschenkpapier...


----------



## Pumukl (18. Dezember 2018)

Meine Schwester sagt das über mich auch immer, wenn wir zu Weihnachten mit den Familien zusammenkommen.
Ich bin auch gespannt, wann meins ankommt


----------



## Bilch (18. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Als kleiner Junge habe ich enorme kriminelle Energie auf Geschenkeausspionieren verwendet, Ninja-artige Verstohlenheit, chirurgische Präzision beim zerstörungsfreien
> Gucklochschneiden und Abtasten von Geschenkpapier...



Ich habe einmal zufällig in einem Schrank Geschenke entdeckt und musste feststellen, dass es den Weihnachtsmann wohl nicht gibt 

In den nächsten Jahren habe ich vor Weihnachten dann immer systematisch mehrmals die ganze Wohnung durchsucht ... Aber die Vorfreude ist trotzdem geblieben


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2018)

Durch unser Wichteln ist Weihnachten erstmals wieder seit langer Zeit spannend.
Meine Frau wichtelt auch mit einer Gruppe übers Land verteilt. 
So liegen hier nun zwei Päckchen. Eins ausm Norden, eins ausm Süden. Eins für mich, eins für sie.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2018)

Eine sehr coole Sache, wenn es wiederholt wird mache ich mit. Bin als völlig unbeteiligter schon gespannt was ihr gewichtelt habt, das könnte eine so wichtige Boardtradition werden wie rechthaberei, verbandsbashing und weiche konsonanten


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2018)

Bei Bedarf eben noch Osterhasln und Pfingstln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hab gerade Zeit.
Hätte ich den DeLorean würde ich kurz mal in die Zukunft fahren))))


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hätte ich den DeLorean würde ich kurz mal in die Zukunft fahren


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf eben noch Osterhasln und Pfingstln.


Also ich hab im Februar Geburtstag. 
Da spielt zufällig Liverpool gegen Bayern. 
So ein Liverpool Heimspiel würde ich mir anschauen. 
Wer sich berufen fühlt


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

Liverpool du Geile Stadt

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...397EC9B6A3496B8EB170397EC9B6A349&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Tricast (18. Dezember 2018)

Mein Wichtel hat mir sogar 2 Pakete geschickt; eines größer als das Andere. Bin schon gewaltig am rätseln was da wohl drinn sein könnte. In dem einen ist bestimmt ein riesiges Feeder Target Board und in dem anderen befinden sich die Feederkörbe.

Gruß aus Hoope

Heinz


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon auf Spionage - Kurs wer es seien könnte))))
> 
> Deiner ist bestimmt auser EU


das war bestimmt der zokker-------der hat doch geschreibt : ein paket langt nicht))))


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2018)

??????


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

Spionage - Kurs


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Liverpool du Geile Stadt
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...397EC9B6A3496B8EB170397EC9B6A349&&FORM=VRDGAR


Ach ja:Reeperbahn


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann mich noch zwei mal freuen. Einmal darauf das bald ein Päckchen kommt und dann darauf es am 24. zu öffnen....


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2018)

Was seit ihr ABBA neugierig....


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja phirania. Sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.

Habt ihr alle nix zu tun?


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja phirania. Sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.
> 
> Habt ihr alle nix zu tun?


Ja leider nicht?


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2018)

Na denn wärn wir auch so weit.
Heut in D wieder eingetrudelt.- Wichtelpäckchen beim Nachbarn meines Vertrauens abgeholt.- Angelladen besucht.- Wichtelpäckchen gepackt.
Morgen nun noch zur Post, dieses abschicken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja phirania. Sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.
> 
> Habt ihr alle nix zu tun?


Absolut.

alle Aufträge abgearbeitet und die Merkel bekommt kein Wichtelpaket


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2018)

Oje, irgendwie fehlt bei der Adresse wohl was. Nur die Postnummer reicht wohl nicht. Mit Postnummer versenden geht nur über DHL?
Da muss ich mich wohl erst noch mal mit dem zu bewichtelnden kurzschließen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2018)

JottU schrieb:


> Oje, irgendwie fehlt bei der Adresse wohl was. Nur die Postnummer reicht wohl nicht. Mit Postnummer versenden geht nur über DHL?
> Da muss ich mich wohl erst noch mal mit dem zu bewichtelnden kurzschließen.


nützt ja nichts------------------------ er möchte bestimmt auch was zum auspacken haben


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2018)

Der Weihnachstwichtel könnte da evtl.was richten...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

JottU schrieb:


> Oje, irgendwie fehlt bei der Adresse wohl was. Nur die Postnummer reicht wohl nicht. Mit Postnummer versenden geht nur über DHL?
> Da muss ich mich wohl erst noch mal mit dem zu bewichtelnden kurzschließen.


wenn alle stricke reißen------------frag mal unseren 

Hering 58 

der Hartmut hat seine Adresse.

lg nobbi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2018)

Anfang Dezember wurden die Adressen verschickt, am 18. fällt auf, das es sich bei der Adresse um eine Postnummer handelt?

So kann man Wertschätzung auch ausdrücken.


----------



## JottU (19. Dezember 2018)

Entschuldige das ich die Adresse erst brauche wenn ich etwas versenden will. Zum besorgen reichte mir der Username. Außerdem dachte ich das wäre das gleiche wie Postfach.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2018)

M


Testudo schrieb:


> Anfang Dezember wurden die Adressen verschickt, am 18. fällt auf, das es sich bei der Adresse um eine Postnummer handelt?
> 
> So kann man Wertschätzung auch ausdrücken.


Mit so einem Post kann man auch Wertschätzung ausdrücken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst davon ausgehen,  daß das nicht unbeabsichtigt passiert ist.


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2018)

Ach das wird schon alles irgendwie klappen, lasst uns bei so einem schönen Thema die gute Laune und den Wichtelspirit beibehalten. 
Und jetzt alle:


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen,  daß das nicht unbeabsichtigt passiert ist.


Umso trauriger


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2018)

@Minimax - in weitestem Umkreis stellt das abspielen von Last Christmas fast schon eine Körperverletzung dar ...... mein "Spirit" ist grad  gegangen 

Ich sehe aber trotzdem von einer Verwarnung ab


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Minimax - in weitestem Umkreis stellt das abspielen von Last Christmas fast schon eine Körperverletzung dar ......



..ja, das war der Gedanke: gemeinsam Gefahren trotzen, Herausforderungen meistern..


----------



## bombe20 (19. Dezember 2018)

JottU schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich wohl erst noch mal mit dem zu bewichtelnden kurzschließen.


ich kann mich dunkel an eine solche adresse erinnern. dann schließt euch mal kurz. dafür haben wir und ja darauf geeinigt, dass neben der adresse auch der nickname angegeben wird.

im übrigen habe ich es heute auch vollbracht, mein päckchen auf die reise zu schicken.


----------



## zokker (19. Dezember 2018)

Geil ... So gefällt mir das AB.

 Last  Christmas


----------



## bombe20 (19. Dezember 2018)

hmm, ich dachte auch, dass es sich dabei um ein postfach oder die poststelle auf arbeit handelt, scheint aber eine packstation zu sein.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


>



Wo ist der Gefällt mir nicht Button


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Dezember 2018)

Mein Päckchen aus Nikolaushausen ist jetzt auch bei mir. Jetzt darf der 24. schnell kommen.
Vielen Dank lieber Wichtel


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Minimax - in weitestem Umkreis stellt das abspielen von Last Christmas fast schon eine Körperverletzung dar ...... mein "Spirit" ist grad  gegangen
> 
> Ich sehe aber trotzdem von einer Verwarnung ab





hanzz schrieb:


> Wo ist der Gefällt mir nicht Button




Also privat hör ich um die Weihnachtszeit immer diesen bunten Melodienreigen in Heavy Rotation:


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also privat hör ich um die Weihnachtszeit immer diesen bunten Melodienreigen in Heavy Rotation:


Geht doch


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2018)

Oder


----------



## JottU (19. Dezember 2018)

Alles schick,
hab jetzt die Adresse und morgen früh geht das Päkchen auf Reise.


----------



## phirania (19. Dezember 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=0zGreJ9sxe4&usg=AOvVaw0XbqI-Bu6pLASl6799PS8Q


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2018)

Eben meine Weihnachtsüberraschung von der Packstation abgeholt... und ich muss zugeben, dass ich doch schon recht neugierig bin..... 

... aber es wird zumindest bis Sonntag zubleiben. Die Feiertage werden auswärts verbracht und so werde ich das Unboxing vorziehen müssen.
Das einstellen der Fotos und Bekanntgabe des Inhaltes wird aber erst am Heiligabend stattfinden.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also privat hör ich um die Weihnachtszeit immer diesen bunten Melodienreigen in Heavy Rotation


hier läuft zur weihnachtszeit öfters die weihnachtsfieber von manos. diese habe ich leider nur als gebrannte kopie. die band kommt aus querfurt, das ist gleich bei mir um die ecke.





@JottU 
super, dann bin ich nicht der letzte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

heute burzzelt unser wichtel 
daci7 

hgw


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2018)

Na denn mal...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Dezember 2018)

Alles jute !


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Von mir auch Alles Gute


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2018)

Viel Glück und viel Segen auf all Deinen Wegen!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir, alles erdenklich gute zu deinem Ehrentag


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Pumukl (20. Dezember 2018)

Juhu,
mein Paket ist gerade angekommen. Jetzt muss ich leider noch warten bis Montag mit dem auspacken. Meine Kinder erklären mich für verrückt wie aufgeregt ich bin  .
Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel.

Von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## bombe20 (20. Dezember 2018)

hui, von mir auch die besten glückwünsche an das geburtstagskind.

@JottU 
ich habe gerade deine profilnachricht an kadetthh gesehen. wenn ich verursacher des fehlers durch zahlendreher sein sollte, tut es mir leid wegen der unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2018)

@ daci7 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## zokker (20. Dezember 2018)

Gratuliere


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Dezember 2018)

Geburtstag? Alles Gute!


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2018)

Oh- fast übersehen - auch von mir die besten Wünsche fürs Wiegenfest!


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2018)

Mein Wichtel war heute auch da  jetzt noch bis Montag warten :d


----------



## phirania (21. Dezember 2018)

Mein Paket ist heute auch angekommen...
Bin den ganzen Tag am rätseln und forschen...
Oh man das wird spannend bis weihnachten.
Aber ich hab da so eine Ahnung...
Bin echt gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen kurz vorm bersten...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist heute auch angekommen...
> Bin den ganzen Tag am rätseln und forschen...
> Oh man das wird spannend bis weihnachten.
> Aber ich hab da so eine Ahnung...
> Bin echt gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen kurz vorm bersten...


abba am montag 24. 00.00 1sek reis ich das auf))))


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2018)

ABBA ich hoffe ich bleib Standhaft bis dahin...
Werd ich halt noch weiter forschen...


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2018)

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?members/tikey0815.200831/
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Thomas.

Tikey 0815


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

unser Wichtel Tikey 0815 burzzelt   HGW


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Uhhhh ... was ist denn hier los?!
Vielen lieben Dank Leute!! Ich hatte die letzten Tage wegen Weihnachtsfeier und Geburtstag und Weihnachtsvorbereitungen und so weiter leider wenig Zeit rein zu gucken.
Ich gelobe aber Besserung! Habe mich soeben zum weihnachtlichen Zander-Bellybooten mit Glühwein morgen verabredet - da sollte auch mal wieder ein Kurzbericht rausspringen!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

Na denn mal Petri und nicht soo viel Glühwein morgen.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Tikey 0815


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Habe mich soeben zum weihnachtlichen Zander-Bellybooten mit Glühwein morgen verabredet



Klingt episch, verückt und ein bisschen gefährlich...


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Klingt episch, verückt und ein bisschen gefährlich...


Kommt immer auf die Dosis an


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

ach die Jungs sind doch schon groß-----------und trinken ohne schuß.


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und trinken ohne schuß.



Prima, impf ihnen noch gute Ideen ein. Ich dachte vor allem daran im kalten Winter ins Bellyboat hopsen.. das ist im wahrsten Sinne ne coole
Aktion. Da ist der Glühi ja praktisch notwendiges Taumittel.


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2018)

Oder Frostschutzmittel...


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben hier knappe 10 Grad ... mit Kälte oder Winter hat das rein garnichts zu tun ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Dezember 2018)

Mmmmh - mein Wichtel macht es spannend. Wird wohl ne Punktlandung.
Da muss ich mich dann nicht so lange gedulden - auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mmmmh - mein Wichtel macht es spannend. Wird wohl ne Punktlandung.
> Da muss ich mich dann nicht so lange gedulden - auch nicht schlecht!


Seit einer Woche guckt mich das Teil an.

voll die Quelerei)))


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir danke für die Glückwünsche  Freue mich heute über ne kleine feine Auswahl von Gästen und wir werden den Rest des Abends beim Mongolen verbringen ... Da gibt's auch Fisch   euch auch einen gelungenen Abend


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche guckt mich das Teil an.
> 
> voll die Quelerei)))


Da muss du ABBA richtig stark sein.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mmmmh - mein Wichtel macht es spannend. Wird wohl ne Punktlandung.
> Da muss ich mich dann nicht so lange gedulden - auch nicht schlecht!


Christian,dann kommt man nicht auf den Gedanken das Paket zu öffnen.


----------



## Xianeli (22. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mmmmh - mein Wichtel macht es spannend. Wird wohl ne Punktlandung.
> Da muss ich mich dann nicht so lange gedulden - auch nicht schlecht!



Bin  nicht dein Wichtel aber mein Paket z.b ist am 17. los und dann in AT hängen geblieben.
Gibt also noch jemanden der wartet  hoffe ja doch das es irgendwie noch ankommt aber mein Paket hat eine lange Reise vor sich. Ist mir schon unangenehm. Sollte meine wirklich erst später ankommen dann werde ich meines auch erst später öffnen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da muss du ABBA richtig stark sein.


Ja. abba Frauchen hat es versteckt-------------hab es iner Reisetasche wiedergefunden und noch zu!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich wusste auf dich ist verlass.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich wusste auf dich ist verlass.


ABBA NUR BIS ZUM 24.  ))))


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier knappe 10 Grad ... mit Kälte oder Winter hat das rein garnichts zu tun ...


Dann brauchst du doch kein Glühwein


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

Braver nobbi
Ich bin auch standhaft. 
Aber Spannung wie STARKSTROM

HAPPY Birthday Tikey


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Dezember 2018)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Tickey!

Möge dein Wichtelgeschenk die Erwartungen erfüllen, viel Gesundheit und im neuen Jahr viele Fische beim Feedern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

Mist Spionge fehelgeschlagen 

hab zwei im radar


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

1 Tag 3 Stunden und knapp 23 Minuten


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> 1 Tag 3 Stunden und knapp 23 Minuten


Mach den Nobbi nicht sooo nervös.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

ja.


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2018)

Also ist ab 24.1., 00:01 mit ersten Berichten und Bildern zu rechnen? Aber machts auch ein bisschen spannend mit Hinweisen zu Euren Wichtelverdächtigen, da können wir ja alle mitraten!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

am liebsten gleich.

mache ich 00,00 1


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> 1 Tag 3 Stunden und knapp 23 Minuten



Ja die Luft brennt...


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Ja die Luft brennt...


Am 4ten Advent kein Wunder  ich übe mich heute in transzendaler Meditation, da gibt es sogar Yogische Fliegen.... Ob man die auch Werfen kann ?


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

Alles Gute nachträglich den Geburtstagskindern!
Meine zwei Wichtel sind angekommen (das erhaltene & das abgeschickte). Freue mich schon.
euch allen eine gute Zeit!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2018)

Es dauert nun nicht mehr lange.


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2018)

glavoc schrieb:


> Alles Gute nachträglich den Geburtstagskindern!
> Meine zwei Wichtel sind angekommen *(das erhaltene & das abgeschickte).* Freue mich schon.
> euch allen eine gute Zeit!



Häää ... schickst du dir selber was?


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

nö, hab ein Wichtel erhalten und das andere, von mir gepackte, ist angekommen


----------



## Pumukl (23. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> 1 Tag 3 Stunden und knapp 23 Minuten



Eigentlich wird erst abends nach der Christmette beschert, also sollten dann ca. 17 h dazu gezählt werden.


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2018)

Warten macht die meisten krank..
Da liegen dann die Nerven blank..
Liegt das Päckchen doch schon so lang im Schrank...
Aber liebe Wichtel es Weihnachtet doch bald...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)

iwie liegen die Neven nicht blank.

hab nur voll bock auf die Bericht von Euch und Nartülicht von meinem Wichtel der nicht weiß das ich das war.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2018)

Morgen, Kinder, wird's wahaas geben...






Muahaha!


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=hf0_KBnObis&usg=AOvVaw2HGGk5AIqgZeW3187ghMpW


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

Einfach nur mal so.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2018)

Da bist du ja ABBA der Erste.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

Mein Paket war goldig .

eine hammer Idee von meinem wichtel!!!

kann nix mehr schreiben bin überwältigt.

nur noch bilder.
















und für pauli auch was drin.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)




----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

ABBA zu früh...


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> ABBA zu früh...


ist nicht heute der 24.


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

ABBA recht hast Du...
Ich mach noch mit meinem Feuchten Hobby weiter und Bescherung ist dann wenn ich trocken bin...


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Dezember 2018)

Na dann brauch ich mich ja nicht mehr zurückhalten..... 

Ich muss wirklich sagen - Überraschung gelungen - ich bin geflasht- da hat anscheinend jemand zwischen all dem Geschreibsel hier herausgelesen, wie ich zu meinem Nickname gekommen bin....

Wenn ich auf Piercings stehen würde, täte ich die als Schmuck tragen, weil eigentlich zum Angeln zu schön! 
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

Mein Wichtel hat auch noch was mit reinpackt.


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2018)

Oh geil die ersten Geschenke ... schööööööööööööööön.

Ich packe heute zur Bescherung aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Man Nobbi was guckst du den für Sender ... deiner hat doch schon Sendeschluß ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das war doch nur für die uhrzeit


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2018)

ja ja, schon klar ... 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2018)

Nabend Jungs,
dann mach ich mal weiter. Mein Wichtelpaket war groß, schwer und mit Warnhinweisen versehen- und als ich hier von der Zustellung berichtet hab,
da hat mir mein Wichtel gleich eine PN geschrieben, dass verderbliche Köstlichkeiten enthalten waren, und ich es sofort öffnen sollte. 
Das hab ich mi nicht zweimal sagen lassen, und heraus kam... Eine sehr liebe Weihnachtskarte und ein vollständiges, perfekt abgestimmtes Geniesserset, Seht selbst:





Selbstgeräucherter Lachs, ein wunderbares Filetstück, ein edler St. Laurent, und ein regionales Erzeugnis der Glasbläserkunst in Form eines Dubbe Schoppen. Ich war ganz überwältigt und es war echt ein hartes Brot das noch  vor Euch geheimzuhalten. Und ich musste mich noch etwas gedulden, und konnte die guten Dinge erst letzte Woche mit meiner Omi (90 Jahre, Verstand wie ein Skalpell und gefürchtete Feinschmeckerin) geniessen. Freunde! Ein Roter und Räucherlachs? Das passt prima, der Wein war so leicht und wunderbar duftig und voll von Johannisbeere- kein Weisser hätte besser gepasst, und dazu der Milde Lachs mit der richtigen feinen Süße, und ganz am Ende das Räucheraroma: Wir haben den Meerrettich ganz verschämt zur Seite gestellt. So ein wunderbares Genusspaket... 
Vielen, vielen Lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel, ich hab mich sehr gefreut und Deine lieben Gaben sehr genossen, Hochachtung auch von der Frau Großmama,

Herzlich,
Minimax

Wer kann es gewesen sein, hier der Steckbrief:
-Ein Meister des Räucherofens,
-Ein Weinkenner,
-Ein Bewohner der Pfalz,
-Zusatzinfo: Er ist noch garnicht so lange mit der Angel unterwegs, obwohl er ein Nachfahre der Klabauter ist..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich sehe, mit welcher Inbrunst die Leute ihre Geschenke verpackt haben, nicht schlecht! Da falle ich um Welten ab, ist wohl auch nicht meine Stärke. Mein Paket mache ich morgen Früh auf. Mein Bewichtelter kriegt dann noch Support, weil er sicherlich Fragen nach dem Öffnen haben wird.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2018)

Gleiche geht es für mich los in den Spreewald, wo mein Wichtelpäckchen auf mich wartet. Das wird ein Fest. Bewichtelt werden und das alljährliche Heiligabend-Spinnfischen.

ICK FREU MA


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich mir in Berlin unter zur hilfenahme der Autotür meine Spinnrute zerschossen habe und kurz vor dem Ziel die Motorkontrollleuchte "Frohe Weihnachten" wünschen wollte, bin ich jetzt angekommen.
Beim öffnen meines Wichtelpäckchens, war die schlechte Laune aber gleich wieder verflogen. Vielen Dank lieber Wichtel.

Mein Wichtel gab zwar nicht Preis, wer er ist aber ich wünsche "Frohe Weihnachten" nach Bayern.

Nach der ersten Aufregung und dem Frühstück vom neuen Frühstücksbrett kann ich sagen ein tolles und sehr persönliches Geschenk. Selbst gebaute Köder und ein für mich gelasertes Brett. Noch einmal vielen vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2018)

Mann, wart Ihr ungeduldig  Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich enttäuscht wäre, wenn Nobbi sein Wichtelpaket nicht um 00.00.01 öffnete 

Tolle Geschenke! Ihre Wichtelpartner haben sich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben. Ist ein Genuss die Berichte zu lesen, da freut man sich mit den Bewichtelten gleich mit


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2018)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir in Berlin die Rutenspitze unter zur hilfenahme der Autotür meine Spinnrute zerschossen habe und kurz vor dem Ziel die Motorkontrollleuchte "Frohe Weihnachten" wünschen wollte, bin ich jetzt angekommen.
> Beim öffnen meines Wichtelpäckchens, war die schlechte Laune aber gleich wieder verflogen. Vielen Dank lieber Wichtel.
> 
> Mein Wichtel gab zwar nicht Preis, wer er ist aber ich wünsche "Frohe Weihnachten" nach Bayern.
> ...



Ich weiss, wer Dein Wichtel ist


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2018)

Mein Bericht von der Eröffnung kommt dann, wenn ich wieder daheim bin...


----------



## Pumukl (24. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem die ersten angefangen haben, da kann ich es nimmer abwarten.







Vielen Dank für die Geschenke.
Da ich noch am Anfang meiner Angelkariere bin kann ich die Gummifische und den Wobler sehr gut gebrauchen, und auf die Soße freue ich mich besonders, da ich auch sehr gerne grille und immer nach sehr guten Beilagen schaue

Liebe und Frohe Weihnachtsgrüße aus der Pfalz.
Michael


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mein Paket war goldig .
> 
> eine hammer Idee von meinem wichtel!!!
> 
> ...




Ich glaube ich kenne deinen Wichtel......


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kenne deinen Wichtel......


das war hanzz 
Pauli hat schon zwei Leckerlis von Marley gefressen.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Dann mache ich mal weiter.
Auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel.
Schöne loaded Waggler und sehr nützliche kleinteile wie Haken uns Snaps.
Und ein tolles Buch wie man am besten Aale fängt.
Ich weis zwar wer meinen Wichtel Partner ist.
Könnt Ihr ihn erraten?
Grüße und frohe Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich mach' dann mal weiter Leute.
... und ich beginne mit einer kleinen Beichte ... ich hab schon gestern ausgepackt 
Wir leben in so einem Heidenhaushalt, dass wir an "Heiligabend" meist nicht zu Hause sind und daher früher oder später feiern müssen.
Allerdings nicht heidig genug um Weihnachten ausfallen zu lassen natürlich!
Naja, egal, hier also mein Wichtelpaket in seiner ganzen Pracht:
Soviel vorweg - ich bin hin und weg!! Eine sehr geile Idee!
Besonders die Angelwoche von 2004 hatte ich schon fast wieder vergessen! 




Ne, ma' ohne Schei*: Vielen lieben dank unbekannterweise an meinen Wichtel! Und dann auchnoch mit meinem Nick eingraviert  damit kann ich jetzt nicht mehr inkognito fischen, aber das isset mir wert!
Ich hatte ja auf Angelzeug spekuliert und hab daher gestern vor unseren Weihnachtstrip ausgepackt und konnte daher direkt mal einweihen.
Wie durch Butter sag ich euch!









Und, obwohl ich seit über 25 Jahren angel und unglaublich gerne koche - ein Filetiermesser hab ich bisher nicht besessen. Woher wusstest du das?!?
Besten Dank nochmal!
Viele weihnachtliche Grüße
David


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab noch Vorfreude.

Das erste Geschenk unterm Baum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Dezember 2018)

Moin, mein Wichtel hat mich freundlicher Weise vorgewarnt, ich solle das Paket vorsichtig öffnen, jetzt weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das war hanzz
> Pauli hat schon zwei Leckerlis von Marley gefressen.


Freut mich sehr, dass es dir gefällt und dass dir die Worte fehlten 
Von ganzem Herzen Frohe Weihnachten 
Bleib Gesund Kumpel 

Wünsche allen anderen Wichteln und Boardies ebenfalls ein tolles Fest und Gesundheit.

Ich pack gleich aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin, mein Wichtel hat mich freundlicher Weise vorgewarnt, ich solle das Paket vorsichtig öffnen, jetzt weiß ich auch warum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hanzz schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr, dass es dir gefällt und dass dir die Worte fehlten
> Von ganzem Herzen Frohe Weihnachten
> Bleib Gesund Kumpel
> 
> ...


Euch auch allen da-----------------------------ABBA von Udo fehlt noch was)))


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317744



Geiler Shit.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin, mein Wichtel hat mich freundlicher Weise vorgewarnt, ich solle das Paket vorsichtig öffnen, jetzt weiß ich auch warum



Ich dachte mir, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, sollst du dennoch eine Weiße Weihnacht haben.
Ich hoffe du kannst über das ein oder andere lachen und dich freuen. Habe versucht möglichst viele nützliche Dinge zu packen, die man alle am Wasser gebrauchen kann.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2018)

Wow
Bin auch richtig sprachlos. 
Hab grad ausgepackt. 
Riesiges Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel
Die Leckereien aus Bayern haben bei mir und auch bei Frauchen für große Augen gesorgt. Lecker 








Und für die Angelsachen auch ein dickes Danke
Für mich als Spinnfischer haste es perfekt getroffen. 













Und der Survival Kuli bekommt auch einen Platz in meiner Angeltasche. Abgefahrenes Teil. Ich steh auf ungewöhnliche Kulis 





Sobald der erste Fisch mit den Ködern gefangen ist, gibt es selbstverständlich Bilder. Versprochen 

Danke Forelle74


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wow
> Bin auch richtig sprachlos.
> Hab grad ausgepackt.
> Riesiges Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel
> ...



Gerne
Freut mich das dir alles gefällt.
Und lasst es euch schmecken .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Dezember 2018)

Meinem Wichtel Robert vielen Dank. Ich habe es mal an f einem Weihnachtsteller angerichtet, es ist überall  noch Kunstschnee.

Angeltechnisch stehe ich nun Mc Guyver in nichts nach, vom Pflaster, Feuerzeuge, und Taschentüchern, für alle Gegebenheiten gewappnet. Nur die Rolle Toilettenpapier wird dank der Kunstschneebeschichtung eher einer technischen Verwertung zugeführt .

Danke und ein frohes Fest


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2018)

Es sind zwar noch nicht alle durch mit dem auspacken aber ich  möchte mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei bombe20 bedanken. Mit deiner Idee und der organisation hast du vielen Leuten eine ganz große Freude bereitet. Super Typ, super Idee


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich stelle gerade fest das ich das wichtigste vergessen haben, dem Päckchen fehlt die Einladung zum gemeinsamen Hechtangeln, fallst du mal Lust dazu hast und zufällig "in der Nähe" sein solltest.

Also, fühle dich in den Spreewald eingeladen.


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

Also was soll ich sagen oder besser hier schreiben.
Mir fehlen imo die Worte.
Ein riesengroßen und herzlichen Dank an meinen Wichtel.
Das Paket hat mich echt überrascht und erfreut.
Mein Anfangsverdacht hat sehr schnell bestätigt....
Und alles andere hat auch gepasst.
Nur muß ich nur noch mehr auf meine Kalorien achten wie vorher......
Bei dem leckeren Inhalt und den Getränken..
Ach ich lass jetzt einfach Bilder sprechen...


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)




----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin nun mal nicht so der Weihnachtsmensch und das schon über 20 Jahre nicht mehr.
Und deshalb war das dies Jahr eine wunderschöne Überraschung für mich
Nochmal besten Dank an meinen Wichtel und Frau und Kinder auch für die liebe Botschaft .
Auflösung folgt noch.
Aber ohne Ihn hätte ich das dies Jahr nicht miterlebt.
In diesem Sinne:
wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie ein wunderbares Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

sooo bombe hat meine Adresse--------------------nochmal bis jetzt alle Pakete neu packen und zu mir!!! )))))

den grünen häkelfisch fand mein Frauchen toll.


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2018)

Bei uns war nun auch Bescherung.





Danke an meinen Wichtel.


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist's noch zu. Muss erst noch Wein trinken  
Mein Bewichtelter scheint sich gefreut zu haben, das freut mich dann natürlich auch. Habe Spaß damit


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2018)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Es sind zwar noch nicht alle durch mit dem auspacken aber ich  möchte mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei bombe20 bedanken. Mit deiner Idee und der organisation hast du vielen Leuten eine ganz große Freude bereitet. Super Typ, super Idee


Ich schließe mich dem Danke an. 
Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Weinachten mit Euch 

Wichteln 2019


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sooo bombe hat meine Adresse--------------------nochmal bis jetzt alle Pakete neu packen und zu mir!!! )))))
> 
> den grünen häkelfisch fand mein Frauchen toll.



Den habe ich von meinem Wichtel bekommen.
der hat jetzt seinen Platz an meinem Schlüsselbund gefunden...


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2018)

Soo... die bucklige Verwandtschaft ist heim, ich kann meine Begeisterung endlich kundtun Erstmal lieber Wichtel vielen Dank .. . so ziemlich meine Zielfische fürs neue Jahr gefunden

Was meint ihr?? Wer war mein Wichtel ?
Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen :




So ziemlich Weihnachtlich duftendes Futter in heller und dunkler Ausführung, ich denke fürs Winter und Sommerangeln..... Und son komischer bunter Streusel... meine Nichte wollte es sich schon aufs Eis Streusel
Darüber hinaus eine wunderbare Auswahl an diversen Futterkörben und schöne leichtfüßige Waggler, nun kann meine Pickerrute mal zeigen was sie kann

Vielen Dank nochmal, ick freu mir tüddelich

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen gelungenen Weihnachtsabend !


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

Ist immer schön wenn der Rummel vorbei ist und man zur Ruhe kommt....
Ein frohes fest noch...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein Päckchen im Kreise der Familie geöffnet und freue mich wie Bolle, ein Shirt das definitiv meinen Bezug zum Angeln in Vollendung ausdrückt. Danke Kai, das war großartig, ich werde es mit Stolz auf Veranstaltungen tragen!


----------



## bombe20 (25. Dezember 2018)

hmpf


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann leider nix zeigen 
Mein Wichtel ist wahrscheinlich im Winterschlaf... (oder der Postmann). 
Schade!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nix zeigen
> Mein Wichtel ist wahrscheinlich im Winterschlaf... (oder der Postmann).
> Schade!


Das mit dem Winterschlaf glaube ich nicht.
Dein Wichtel wird schlichtweg mit der Masse und dem Volumen des geschenkten nicht zu recht gekommen sein. (Zu groß, zu schwer) und nun steht der Wichtel bei Sixt und kann erst nach den Feiertagen einen Transporter Mieten.
Ich glaube ganz fest daran das dein Wichtel noch bei dir auftaucht.
Bis dahin Wünsche ich dir,  deiner Familie und allen Boardies noch bezaubernde Weihnachtstage


----------



## Pumukl (25. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nix zeigen
> Mein Wichtel ist wahrscheinlich im Winterschlaf... (oder der Postmann).
> Schade!


Das ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich, kann aber wie bei uns sein, dass die Post einfach nicht nachkommt wie bei uns. 
Wir haben seit Wochen Ärger damit, dass nur zweimal die Woche Briefe zugestellt werden, dann aber jede Menge.

Vielen dank nochmal an meinen Wichtel für die scharfe Habanero-Soße, die hat mal so richtig Feuer, genau mein Geschmack.
Ich kenn zwar seine Adresse und den Real-Namen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht heraus wer es hier ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2018)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich, kann aber wie bei uns sein, dass die Post einfach nicht nachkommt wie bei uns.
> Wir haben seit Wochen Ärger damit, dass nur zweimal die Woche Briefe zugestellt werden, dann aber jede Menge.
> 
> Vielen dank nochmal an meinen Wichtel für die scharfe Habanero-Soße, die hat mal so richtig Feuer, genau mein Geschmack.
> Ich kenn zwar seine Adresse und den Real-Namen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht heraus wer es hier ist.


Ich behaupte es war daci7. Wenn hier wer was von scharfer Chilisauce versteht dann er (und alle die ich vergessen habe)


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir hat der Paketdienst auch etwas vermasselt und wird das Paket erst am Donnerstag zustellen.

Weil viele Ihre Pakete noch nicht erhalten haben, werden wir zumindest noch einige Tage mit Freude die Berichte der Bewichtelten lesen können


----------



## Seele (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab einen tollen Savar Wobbler und einen Streamer von meinem Wichtel bekommen. 

Besonders gefreut hat mich der nette Kontakt mit dem Wichtel, vor allem da wir ein paar Monate zuvor schon PN Kontakt hatten. 
Das ist viel mehr Wert als die materiellen Dinge. 
Achja ich denke ich darf erwähnen, dass es Bilch war. 

Bin auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Dezember 2018)

@Fantastic Fishing - ich hoffe, du hast in der Verpackung auch den Anglerboard - Sticker gefunden...

Da gibbet nicht mehr viele von...


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing - ich hoffe, du hast in der Verpackung auch den Anglerboard - Sticker gefunden...
> 
> Da gibbet nicht mehr viele von...


Das sollten die Betreiber änden


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Dezember 2018)

Das kommt eventuell noch - ich hab noch einen einzigen hier liegen, den man dann als Vorlage hernehmen könnte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Dezember 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing - ich hoffe, du hast in der Verpackung auch den Anglerboard - Sticker gefunden...
> 
> Da gibbet nicht mehr viele von...



Na klar ist der Dabei!

Ich hatte gestern aber 5x Punsch intus, das war mit dem Tippen und schreiben, sowie schnellen Bildern wie ein Marathon.  

Ich hab mich gefreut, den AB-Aufkleber irgendwo aufzukleben traue ich mich jetzt erstrecht nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Dezember 2018)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo... die bucklige Verwandtschaft ist heim, ich kann meine Begeisterung endlich kundtun Erstmal lieber Wichtel vielen Dank .. . so ziemlich meine Zielfische fürs neue Jahr gefunden
> 
> Was meint ihr?? Wer war mein Wichtel ?
> Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen :
> ...



Man munkelt, das dass helle Futter ein schwere Version ist für große Fische. Passive Natur und recht süßlich mit vielen Partikeln. Das dunkle Futter sieht irgendwie Nährstoffarm und Herb aus, könnte auch Futterfarbe drin sein, wo die Streußel erst im Nachgang reinkommen, weil sie sonst nicht zur Geltung kommen. Dürfte eher aktiv sein. Brassen/Rotaugenfutter aus einer eigenen Manufaktur würde ich meinen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man munkelt, das dass helle Futter ein schwere Version ist für große Fische. Passive Natur und recht süßlich mit vielen Partikeln. Das dunkle Futter sieht irgendwie Nährstoffarm und Herb aus, könnte auch Futterfarbe drin sein, wo die Streußel erst im Nachgang reinkommen, weil sie sonst nicht zur Geltung kommen. Dürfte eher aktiv sein. Brassen/Rotaugenfutter aus einer eigenen Manufaktur würde ich meinen.


Mit einer Idee Klostein?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Dezember 2018)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit einer Idee Klostein?



Das Futter riecht nach Weihnachten! Klosteine funktionieren zum vergrämen von Fischen im Übrigen nicht, das habe ich schon getestet.


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2018)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Vielen dank nochmal an meinen Wichtel für die scharfe Habanero-Soße, die hat mal so richtig Feuer, genau mein Geschmack.
> Ich kenn zwar seine Adresse und den Real-Namen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht heraus wer es hier ist.



Ich bin es nicht. Von mir würdest Du Trinidad Moruga oder Naga Sauce bekommen. Habanero ist für mich zu mild


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2018)

Fehlen nicht noch welche? 
Andal zum Beispiel


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab jetzt schon mindestens dreimal geschrieben, dass es bei mir bis etwas nach Neujahr dauern wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Mein Bericht von der Eröffnung kommt dann, wenn ich wieder daheim bin...


Unser Andal ist bestimmt noch auf Reise------------------er muss bestimmt noch die ganzen Pakete ausliefern für die ganzen Kinder aufer Welt.


)))


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe übrigens noch eine nette Nachricht und ein schönes selbst gemaltes Bild von meinem Wichtel mit im Paket erhalten.....


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Unser Andal ist bestimmt noch auf Reise------------------er muss bestimmt noch die ganzen Pakete ausliefern für die ganzen Kinder aufer Welt.
> 
> 
> )))



Fehlen da nicht noch ein paar mehr Kopfhaare....


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens noch eine nette Nachricht und ein schönes selbst gemaltes Bild von meinem Wichtel mit im Paket erhalten.....


das war bombe


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fehlen nicht noch welche?
> Andal zum Beispiel


Ich auf Rebecca,

hoffe nicht auf Pink)))


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2018)

Bin jetzt auch zum auspacken gekommen . 
Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel.
Ich hoffe das ich es dieses Jahr noch mal ans Wasser schaffe, um die neuen Köder zu testen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon mindestens dreimal geschrieben, dass es bei mir bis etwas nach Neujahr dauern wird.


Das wusste ich nicht, dass deine Wiederkehr nach Neujahr ist. Ging mir wohl im Weihnachtsgetummel unter. Wollt dich nicht nerven. 
Hab mir halt ein wenig Sorgen gemacht


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin erst im neuen Jahr wieder in München. Bis Freitag vor Weihnachten war bei mir noch nichts da. 
Meld mich dann, wenn ich meine hoffentlich nicht pinken Geschenke ausgepackt hab


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich bin erst im neuen Jahr wieder in München. Bis Freitag vor Weihnachten war bei mir noch nichts da.
> Meld mich dann, wenn ich meine hoffentlich nicht pinken Geschenke ausgepackt hab


also ich war das nicht!!!


----------



## zokker (25. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fehlen nicht noch welche?
> Andal zum Beispiel



15 Wichtel haben schon vorgezeigt.
4 haben Bescheid gegeben, dass noch was kommt ...

Bei 26 Wichtel fehlen dann also noch 7. Naja wird schon noch ... die haben bestimmt ihre liebe Verwandtschaft zu bespaßen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> also ich war das nicht!!!



Die pinken Geschenke? Muss ich schon Angst haben?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die pinken Geschenke? Muss ich schon Angst haben?


bei Dir muss ich Beichten--------ich war das mit dem Messer bei meinem Wichtel.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bei Dir muss ich Beichten--------ich war das mit dem Messer bei meinem Wichtel.


Aha


----------



## Xianeli (25. Dezember 2018)

Danke für euer Unboxing. Echt tolle Sachen habt ihr da bekommen 

Bei uns ist momentan noch die Hölle los und ich werde entweder morgen oder besser noch übermorgen dazu kommen mein Paket zu öffnen.

Warum so spät ? Zum einen weil hier massig Kinder rumwuseln und diese vor gehen und zum zweiten weil es mein Gewissen nicht zulässt  mein Paket kam durch Komplikationen nicht an und würde gerne warten bis mein bewichtelter sein Paket in den Händen hält.

Spätestens Donnerstag wird dann was kommen und ich bedanke mich schonmal recht herzlich für diese gelungene Aktion bei Bombe


----------



## bombe20 (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich war gestern zu blöd zu fotografieren und hochzuladen. Schuld war der verdammte Eierlikör meiner Frau. Momentan bin ich bei meinen Eltern. Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich morgen liefern. Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall sehr gefreut.


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2018)

Oh Oh Eierlikör macht schön  AuaAua...
Aber Danke noch mal für Alles...
Echt gelungen die Aktion.
Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr und gelobe Besserung.


----------



## daci7 (26. Dezember 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin es nicht. Von mir würdest Du Trinidad Moruga oder Naga Sauce bekommen. Habanero ist für mich zu mild


DIe Habaneros nimmt man ja auch für den fruchtigen Geschmack mein Freund!
Naga Jalokia schmeckt ja eher  nach geschmolzener Eisenbahnschiene ... ;P
Das könnte ich mir jedenfalls so vorstellen.


----------



## Bilch (26. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> DIe Habaneros nimmt man ja auch für den fruchtigen Geschmack mein Freund!
> Naga Jalokia schmeckt ja eher  nach geschmolzener Eisenbahnschiene ... ;P
> Das könnte ich mir jedenfalls so vorstellen.



De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## Xianeli (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe das da jemand auf scharfe Sachen steht  wie gut das ich genau in die andere Richtung eingepackt habe


----------



## Seele (26. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zu blöd zu fotografieren und hochzuladen. Schuld war der verdammte Eierlikör meiner Frau. Momentan bin ich bei meinen Eltern. Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich morgen liefern. Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall sehr gefreut.



ACHTUNG DAUERWERBEPOST

Ihr habt bestimmt nen Thermomix


----------



## daci7 (26. Dezember 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> De gustibus non est disputandum


Ergo bibamus


----------



## Bilch (26. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ergo bibamus


sagte Bombe bevor er das volle Glas Eierlikör nahm


----------



## glavoc (26. Dezember 2018)

So, endlich kann auch ich mal ein ganz großes Danke an meinen Wichtel sagen! Die Überraschung ist dir gelungen. Sein Motto war, neues ausprobieren und dass hat mein Wichtel hellseherisch hinbekommen! Lauter Dinge die ich immer mal machen wollte, aber dann doch nicht besorgt habe.
So zum Beispiel der Buzzbait, oder aber so einen Barschwobbler mit dieser Schaufelform. Auch Twister wollte ich hin und wieder mal nicht nur in Minigröße beim Forellenangeln ausprobieren - jetzt gibt's keine Ausreden mehr  rippi hätte seine Freude!
Und wie konntest du wissen, dass ich Schnur für ne Matchrute brauchen werde? 
Auch die Einhänger sind passend und kommen immer gelegen, aber das beste ist der selbst gefertigte Gummifisch!!!! Ob ich den jemals fischen werde? Beinahe zu schön und zu selten um je auf einen Haken aufgezogen zu werden... so viele Details! Dafür kann ich ja die anderen fischen.
Kurzum: alles superschön! Ich hab mich wirklich sehr gefreut! Bombe nochmals auch von mir ein ganz großes Lob & Dankeschön.
Nächstes Jahr wär ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## glavoc (26. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Kauli11 (26. Dezember 2018)

glavoc, altes Ferkel, was führst du dem armen Fischlein da ein?


----------



## glavoc (26. Dezember 2018)

Magenspiegelungssonde


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Bilch (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mein Paket heute endlich erhalten. Schon die Aufkleber auf der Schachtel haben mich zum lachen gebracht 









In der Schachtel war dann ein Weihnachtssocken und in dem Socken waren folgende Sachen






Erstens ein Glas selbstgemachtes Honig. Als ob mein Wichtel wusste, dass bei uns ein grosses Glas Honig in zwei wochen leer ist. Diese Delikatesse werden wir sofort vernaschen 

Dann einige Süßigkeiten mit denen ich meinen drei Töchtern eine grosse Freude machen werde.






Und zum Schluss noch drei tolle Blinker, ein Spinner und ein Päckchen Wirbel.  Ich muss aber noch drei Monate warten bis ich die Köder ausprobieren kann.






Ein wirklich herzliches Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel, der kaum ein besseres Wichtelpaket schicken könnte


----------



## Xianeli (27. Dezember 2018)

Sooooo auch ich kam endlich dazu und bedanke mich schonmal recht herzlich. 

Als erstes gab es einen schönen Brief und nach dem Öffnen kam dies zum Vorschein




Ich bin mir sicher das meine Kinder sie lieben werden. Bekommen sie gleich morgen. 

Dann geht es mal weiter

Was soll ich sagen.... Ich habe vor, aus Zeitmangel, nächstes Jahr mal den Raubfischen nachzustellen und nur ganz selten mal auf Karpfen. Da habe ich jetzt erstmal ein schönes Sortiment mit dem ich mich befassen kann und herausfinden muss was ich wo und wie einsetzen kann. Sehr spannend vielen Dank schonmal 






 2 Gummifische und Dropshot Set oder ? 






Sortiment an Wobbler? 

Ihr sehr meine??? ? Ja ich bin absoluter Raubfisch anfänger und werde wohl erstmal eure Hilfe benötigen 

Finde ich aber richtig spannend denn nichts juckt mich gerade mehr als euch einen Fisch zu präsentieren mit den Geschenken meines Wichtels 

Nur 1 oder 2 Ruten und Rollen müssen noch her, da besitze ich leider 0,0 






Das wird mein Schlüsselbund für die Arbeit  supi so einen brauchte ich wirklich dringend. 

Danke danke und nochmals danke Wichtel =) ( hab spioniert wer es war ) bleibt aber unter uns


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2018)

das waren ja alles Hammer Pakete

da müssen wir bombe ja lieb fragen für 2019 Wichteln.

ist ja nur noch ein Jahr


----------



## Snâsh (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich werde auch jetzt am Wochenende dazu kommen auszupacken. Ich hatte es aber schon in Händen und mir fiehl sofort das erhebliche Gewicht auf. Ich glaube ich komme aus Fotos gar nicht mehr raus. Ich nehme das aber definitiv als Ansporn für das nächste Jahr & werde meinen Wichtel genauso reich beschenken, wie ich beschenkt wurde! Bilder folgen die Tage


----------



## Andal (28. Dezember 2018)

Also lautet der Beschluss: Über das ganze Jahr die Dinge Beiseite legen, die man gerne verschenkt und die anderen garantiert Freude machen. Nach dem Wichteln ist vor dem Wichteln!


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. Dezember 2018)

So, heute komme ich dann auch Mal dazu zu posten.
Kurz vor Heiligabend kam mein Wichtelpaket an und ich war doch überrascht von dem Gewicht. Hab es dann am 1. Weihnachtstag geöffnet und mich sehr gefreut.
Eine schöne Mischung aus von mir begehrtem Angelzubehör und regionalen Spezialitäten meines Wichtelpartners.
Freue mich schon sehr auf das nächste Wichteln und werde die Pakete die verschickt und gezeigt wurden, gern als Ansporn für nächstes Mal nehmen, es noch Weihnachtlicher und Wichteliger zu machen. 

Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner, alles genau getroffen. 





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]


----------



## glavoc (28. Dezember 2018)

Ja, alles sehr schöne Wichtel. Tolle Aktion und tolle Boardies!
Muss noch ein paar Aufnahmen nachreichen, hatte es wohl bissle verdusselt...
Also Teil zwei meiner Wichtelfoddos:​








Allen und vor allem meinem Wichtel allerliebste Grüße!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Dezember 2018)

Juhu, meins kam auch heute...
Mein Wichtel war krank (schrieb er mir in der Weihnachtskarte...). Gute Besserung übrigens! Und vielen Dank!


----------



## bombe20 (28. Dezember 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Ihr habt bestimmt nen Thermomix


nein, leider nicht. den nachbau vom lidl, ein geschenk meiner eltern, hat meine schwester jetzt da heim. für meine familie müßte der doppelt so groß sein, um ihn effektiv nutzen zu können. und zu acht unter einem dach hat der einfach nur platz gefressen. wir machen den eierlikör klassisch im topf.

@phirania
es war mir eine ehre, dein wichtel zu sein. umso glücklicher macht es mich, wenn ich dir eine freude bereiten konnte.

wir haben uns spontan entschlossen, noch eine weitere nacht bei meinen eltern zu bleiben. daher konnte ich meinem versprechen, die bilder zu liefern, leider nicht nachkommen. meine kamera habe ich bei meinen eltern vergessen, daher gibt es handybilder. einen großen unterschied macht dies allerdings nicht.

ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei meinem wichtel bedanken. zwei liebevoll verpackte päckchen mit schleife und eine schön geschriebene karte. das zweite päckchen war für meinen jungangler und ich werde meinen wichtel noch einmal kontaktieren müssen, weche der köder in diesem waren. geöffnet wurde das päckchen erst weit nach der geisterstunde, als alle gäste endlich gegangen waren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2018)

Meine Favoriten von den anderen --Wichteln--------sind bis jetzt :

Der Lachs
Die Tomatensoße und der Honig


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2018)

Danke noch mal Sebastian für dein schönes Paket...
Hat mich Weihnachten wieder näher gebracht..
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Wichteln und gelobe Besserung..


----------



## Xianeli (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich versuche gerade ein mittelding herauszufinden womit ich mein Geschenk am besten benutzen kann. Habe da an 2 Combos gedacht ? Wenn jemand Tips haben sollte immer her damit per pn 

Favorieten habe ich keine. Finde alle Klasse


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. Dezember 2018)

Kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel stehen immer viele Familientreffen an - und bei meiner Patchwork-Family verdreifach sich das. Nun aber lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe mich mal durch die letzten Einträge geklickt: Super-Wichtelpakete sind da durchs Land geschickt worden 
Am 24.12. ging es dann auch meinem Päkchen an den Kragen. Und was soll ich sagen? Punktlandung meines Wichtels! Solche robusten Becher liebe ich
Auch dieser kommt in meine Outdoor-Küchenkiste und wird mich an der Küste mit - Achtung, Wortspiel- Coffee versorgen. Der Inhalt der kleinen Tüte ist bereits vernaschtDANKE!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade ein mittelding herauszufinden womit ich mein Geschenk am besten benutzen kann. Habe da an 2 Combos gedacht ? Wenn jemand Tips haben sollte immer her damit per pn
> 
> Favorieten habe ich keine. Finde alle Klasse


recht hast du.


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2019)

Auch hier noch mal an Alle ein frohes neues Fischreiches Jahr 2919...


----------



## Xianeli (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues ^^ fehlen nicht paar Unboxing ? 

Werde nächstes Jahr hoffentlich meinen ersten Raubfisch in meinem Leben Posten können dank meines Wichtel (( Danke @phirania (Sry musste spionieren ^^))

Mein Ziel für 2019: als Raubfische Vollhonk meine ersten Raubfische mit meinem Wundertollen Wichtelgeschenk zu machen. Geld für 2 Kombos wurde von der Regierung ( Ehefrau ) genehmigt.

Ich freue mich schon 

Rutscht gut rein Freunde des  besten Hobbys der Welt 

Bin nächstes Jahr gerne wieder dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (2. Januar 2019)

Das ist mein Paketinhalt. Ich sag vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner! Der liebe Brief hat mich sehr gefreut, genauso wie die Ausrüstung zum ersten Saisonauftakt. 
Man beachte zudem die Christbaumkugel mit dem kotzenden Einhorn.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (2. Januar 2019)

nachdem wir heute abend endlich wieder zu hause sind nach einer gefühlten weltreise durch den halben osten der republik, möchte ich allen ein gesundes und fröhliches jahr 2019 wünschen, mit vielen fischen, spannenden geschichten und bildern und anregenden diskussionen hier im forum bei unserem geliebten hobby.

rücklbickend ist unsere kleine wichtelei ein schöner erfolg für das forum und jeden einzelnen, der teilgenommen hat und bedarf der wiederholung wenn es gewünscht ist. schon der anfängliche austausch darüber, wie sich jeder das wichteln vorstellt und der abschließende konsens war spannend und hat unheimlichen spaß gemacht.
als der zuspruch und die teilnehmer gewachsen sind ist mir der arxxx, wegen der relativ langen anmeldezeit, etwas auf grundeis gegangen, denn mein werkzeug sind hände und hammer und nicht papier und bleistift. aber letztlich denke ich, dass ich das doch gut auf die reihe bekommen habe und war froh, als die letzte adresse in geordneten bahnen seinen empfänger gefunden hat, damit dieser sein päckchen auf die reise schicken konnte.

gerne kann ich die organisation des wichtelns am ende diesen jahres wieder übernehmen, wäre aber auch nicht böse, wenn jemand anderes sich bereit erklärt die organisation zu übernehmen oder r&r sich die idee zu eigen macht. wir wissen alle nicht, welche überraschungen das neue jahr für und bereithält.

abschließend wäre die frage, ob jeder teilnehmer sein päckchen bekommen hat? zokker hat ja schon mal eine kurze zwischenbilanz gezogen. andal brauch wohl noch ein bisschen.

auf jeden fall möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken, die am wichteln mitgewirkt haben und beginne sogleich mit der bereinigung der pm's.

es war mir eine freude!


----------



## phirania (2. Januar 2019)

Von mir jetzt schon mal  ein hoch auf die Arbeit die du da reingesteckt hast....
Wie schon gesagt,ich gelobe Besserung...
Und wäre im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder dabei...
Wir könnten jamal telefonieren...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2019)

ich  glaube du hast den 70. mit ein schlag versenkt und das war bombe

wir brauchen Dich 
2019


nobbi


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (2. Januar 2019)

phirania, mach dir nicht solche gedanken, dass du dem wichteln nicht genüge getan hättest. und wenn meine recherchen, nur hier im thread, stimmen, hast du genau ins schwarze getroffen. dein wichtelpartner darf sich zwei neue angeln, inkl. rollen kaufen. voller erfolg!


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Januar 2019)

Um es noch einmal zusammenzufassen bzw auf den Punkt zu bringen - die Aktion von dir war sprichwörtlich BOMBE! 

Das ist von der Sache her eine tolle Sache VON und für Boardmember - wahrlich gemeinschaftsfördernd - und somit eine gefühlte Wohltat nach dieser (ich nehme mir einfach mal die Freiheit so unverblümt zu formulieren) äußerst giftigen Übergangszeit, die die Forengemeinschaft beinahe auseinander riss.
Danke nochmals!!! 

Dass du dich nochmals für den "Wichteljob" hergibst finde ich klasse - solltest du Unterstützung dafür benötigen, kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden!


----------



## phirania (3. Januar 2019)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> phirania, mach dir nicht solche gedanken, dass du dem wichteln nicht genüge getan hättest. und wenn meine recherchen, nur hier im thread, stimmen, hast du genau ins schwarze getroffen. dein wichtelpartner darf sich zwei neue angeln, inkl. rollen kaufen. voller erfolg!




Nun denn dann hoffe ich doch das es ein erfolgreicher Einstieg  wird...
In ein Fischreiches Angeljahr...


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (3. Januar 2019)

@Dorschbremse
in der tat hatte ich selbige idee schon 2017, aber zu einem zeitpunkt, als diese nicht mehr zu realisieren war. zumindest hätte ich thomas damit überrumpelt.
umso schöner finde ich es, dass wir das im alleingang hinbekommen haben und sich auch mods und admins daran beteiligt haben.

ich logge mich jetzt aus und im nächsten spätherbst besprechen wir alles weitere. ich freue mich darauf, aber vor allem auf die zeit zwischendurch.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2019)

Auch von mir und vom restlichen AB-Team vielen Dank für die Idee und Umsetzung!
Wäre klasse, wenn es auch beim nächsten Mal so toll klappt und organisiert wird. Hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2019)

Ich bedanke mich auch. Bombe hast du toll gemacht. Besten Dank .

Auch wenn nicht von allen eine Rückmeldung kam, war es doch ein voller Erfolg.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall, beim nächsten mal, wieder dabei.


----------



## hanzz (3. Januar 2019)

Ja das war eine tolle Sache und eine schöne Zeit mit Vorfreude, wie ich sie lange nicht mehr an Weihnachten hatte. Nicht wegen des zu erwartenden Pakets, sondern wegen des Gemeinschaftsgefühls. Die Freude aller zu sehen war sehr schön. Wir waren wie kleine Kinder.
Freue mich jetzt schon aufs nächste Wichteln.


----------



## Bilch (3. Januar 2019)

Lieber @bombe20, das war eine wirklich bombastische Idee  Ich denke, dass uns Deine Aktion näher gebracht hat und das ein gewisser Bund zwischen den Teilnehmern entstanden ist, vor allem zwischen den Wichtelpartnern.

Ich bin auch in 2019 gerne wieder dabei 

Ich danke Dir nochmals und wünsche Dir und allen Teilnehmern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2019)

Dieses Jahr möchte ich auch mitwichteln. Werde ja nicht wieder in Limbus der Hausbauhölle verschwinden und das dann mitbekommen.
Hätte nach dem rumgezeter und -gezicke (ganz schlimmwar jose) Anfang 2018 keinen Pfifferling auf's Miteinander im AB gesetzt umso schöner dass so eine Aktion möglich war!


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte mich auch noch recht herzlich bei Bombe bedanken.
Das war wirklich eine tolle Idee und ist ja auch sehr gut angekommen. 
Ich bin sicher wieder dabei.
Grüße auch an alle Mitwichtler .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Januar 2019)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder gerne bei so einer perfekt organisierten Aktion dabei - großes Dankeschön


----------



## yukonjack (3. Januar 2019)

Auch das (nur) mitlesen hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Pumukl (4. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte mich auch für die Organisation herzlich bedanken . 
Da meine Kinder schon groß sind, ich aber noch keine Enkelkinder habe, war dieses Weihnachten das erste Mal seit langen wieder spannend, 
was denn für mich in dem Paket ist.

Die Habanero-Soße ist genau nach meinem Geschmack, süß und feurig. Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel dafür. 
Da ich auch jedes Jahr Chilis und Habaneros anpflanze würde ich mich über das Rezept sehr freuen.


----------



## Xianeli (11. Januar 2019)

Kleines Update zum Wichtelgeachenk:

Die erste Combo um es auf Raubfische zu probieren und meine Wichtelgeschenke einzuweihen kam heute an.

Mit viel Glück habe ich die Tage die erste Möglichkeit es mal zu versuchen. Werde natürlich berichten. Die Chancen als Neuling stehen schlecht, freue mich aber umso mehr wenn es was zu präsentieren gibt

Edit: Danke an @Nordlichtangler für die super Beratung. Erlebt man selten


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2019)

Na dann mal viel Glück...


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sobald der erste Fisch mit den Ködern gefangen ist, gibt es selbstverständlich Bilder. Versprochen


@Forelle74

Ich hab das nicht vergessen. 
War nur leider nicht genügend am Wasser. 
Die Zeit wird aber kommen.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> 
> Ich hab das nicht vergessen.
> War nur leider nicht genügend am Wasser.
> Die Zeit wird aber kommen.



Hallo Hanzz
Kein Ding.
Hab schon irgendwo gelesen das du heuer kaum am Wasser warst.
Hoffentlich fangen die auch was.
Du weißt ja das ich nicht so der Hechtprofi bin was Gummiköder betrifft. 
Hab deshalb ja auch bisl was allgemeines gewählt.
Hauptsache du hast Spass beim Angeln. 
Hoffe für dich das du mal wieder öfter rauskommst.
Grüße Michi


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Einfach nur mal so.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317700
> Anhang anzeigen 317701


ich mache das mal wieder so, in 2019.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich mache das mal wieder so, in 2019.


Tradition darf alles


----------

